# 2018/19 Premier League Prediction Contest



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*
Man Utd vs Leicester
Newcastle vs Spurs
Bournemouth vs Cardiff
Fulham vs Crystal Palace
Huddersfield vs Chelsea
Watford vs Brighton
Wolves vs Everton
Liverpool vs West Ham
Southampton vs Burnley
Arsenal vs Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Thanks for making this again


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

I'm in! Here's to finishing in the top 4 for the fourth time in a row. Fourth time's the charm, right?


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

yeah I'm in again, had a good run last season so looking to improve


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Gameweek 1*
Man Utd *1-1* Leicester
Newcastle *0-2* Spurs
Bournemouth *1-0* Cardiff
Fulham *3-1* Crystal Palace
Huddersfield *1-2* Chelsea
Watford *1-1* Brighton
Wolves *2-1* Everton
Liverpool *2-1* West Ham
Southampton *2-0* Burnley
Arsenal *0-2* Man City **Double Points**


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Still not getting any respect. It’s not easy being a cute, wealthy, knowledgable about Football girl on a Wrestling Forum. *


----------



## MOX (Dec 6, 2011)

seabs said:


> *Still not getting any respect. It’s not easy being a cute, wealthy, knowledgable about Football girl on a Wrestling Forum. *


Maybe if you didn't randomly capitalize the word 'football' in the middle of a sentence you would get more respect.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Man Utd* 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-4 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 *Crystal Palace*
Huddersfield 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello as an Everton fan I will make predictions after the end of transfer window as who knows what business will happen and if something big happens it could affect the scores on the 1st weeks fixtures .

Anyway the 1st week is an unknown quantity as teams are finding their feet .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

*Gameweek 1*

Man Utd 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 1*

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Tottenham
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Bournemouth 1-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Fulham 2-2 Crystal Palace
Wolves 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-0 Burnley
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 1

Man Utd 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 2-1 Brighton
Wolves 3-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Man Utd 2 V Leicester 0
Newcastle 1 V Tottenham 1
Bournemouth 3 V Cardiff 0
Fulham 1 V Crystal Palace 0
Huddersfield 1 V Chelsea 3
Watford 0 V Brighton 1
Wolves 0 V Everton 2
Liverpool 3 V West Ham 1
Southampton 0 V Burnley 2
Arsenal 1 V Man City 3 *Double Points *


RED DEVILS> Predictions.


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 1*
Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 1
Man Utd 1 vs Leicester 0
Newcastle 1 vs Spurs 1
Bournemouth 2 vs Cardiff 0
Fulham 2 vs Crystal Palace 1
Huddersfield 1 vs Chelsea 2
Watford 2 vs Brighton 0
Wolves 2 vs Everton 0
Liverpool 3 vs West Ham 1
Southampton 2 vs Burnley 1
Arsenal 0 Man City 2 *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 1

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-0 Everton
Liverpool 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are my week 1 predictions and why

*Manchester United 2-0 Leicester City *as Manchester United have made some good signing and Leicester city will nor be strong enough. 

*Newcastle United 0-0 Tottenham Hotspur *i see this as a draw as Newcastle United have strengthened but not enough and Tottenham Hotspur have not signed anyone, so teams Know what they can do. 

*AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Cardiff City * I see this as AFC Bournemouth win they have the experience in the league so a win against Cardiff City.

*Fulham 1-1 Crystal Palace *I see this a draw Fulham has made signings but Crystal Palace have the experience in the league .
Huddersfield town 0-1 Chelsea I see as a Chelsea win just as they have a new keeper and he is an unknown quantity .

*Watford 1-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this a a draw it second season for both teams and will find it hard as everyone is used to them .

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-3 Everton *. I see this as an Everton win they have made some quality signings in every department so they should win comfortably . *(Everton Fan)*

*Liverpool 2-0 West Ham United * I see this as Liverpool win this as there defense is better.

*Southampton 1-1 Burnley *I see this a Southampton as draw as Joe Hart is a good keeper and should make save for a draw.

*Arsenal 1-2 Manchester City * I see this a Manchester City win just as arsenal have made some good quality signings but Manchester City will be slightly too strong for Arsenal *Double Points*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Tottenham
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Bournemouth 2-1 Cardiff
Watford 0-1 Brighton
Fulham 1-1 Palace
Wolves 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

*Gameweek 1*
*Man Utd* 3-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-0 Spurs
*Bournemouth *1-0 Cardiff
*Fulham *2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 *Chelsea*
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool *3-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 *Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 1
*Man United* 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 *Spurs*
*Bournemouth* 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Watford* 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-2 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-4 *Man City* _*Double Points*_


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Man Utd 0-1 *Leicester*
Newcastle 0-2 *Spurs*
*Bournemouth *3-1 Cardiff
*Fulham * 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-1 *Chelsea*
Watford 0-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 *Burnley*
Arsenal 1-3 *Man City*


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Three years since I won, feels strange. Shall try not to forget to submit this year.

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-0 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 3-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Burnley
Arsenal 0-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Man Utd 2-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 4-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Premier League Prediction Contest is coming home... 8*D


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Gameweek 1*
Man Utd 2-2 Leicester
Newcastle 1-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-2 Cardiff
Fulham 3-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-3 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-3 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Man City *Double Points*

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Man Utd 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-2 Everton
Liverpool 4-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 0-4 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Man Utd* 1-0 Leicester


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

seabs said:


> *Still not getting any respect. It’s not easy being a cute, wealthy, knowledgable about Football girl on a Wrestling Forum. *


:draper2

Gameweek 1
Man Utd 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey CGS, thanks for running this again. Looking forward to forgetting to predict in 2 weeks (Y)

Man Utd 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

A MESSAGE TO MY FANS

I BACK











Man Utd 1-1 Leicester
Newcastle 1-1 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man Utd 1-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-3 Chelsea
Watford 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 1-1 Everton
Liverpool 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Man Utd 2-0 Leicester
Newcastle 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Cardiff
Fulham 3-2 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-3 Chelsea
Watford 0-0 Brighton
Wolves 1-2 Everton
Liverpool 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-4 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 2*-1 Cardiff
*Fulham 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Watford 1*-0 Brighton
*Wolves 2-2 Everton*
*Liverpool 3*-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-*1 Burnley*
Arsenal 1-*3 Man City* *Double Points*


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Bournemouth 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 0-2 Chelsea
Watford 1-2 Brighton
Wolves 0-2 Everton
Liverpool 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## seabs (Jun 16, 2007)

*Bournemouth* 1-0 Cardiff
*Fulham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 1-1 Chelsea
*Watford* 1-0 Brighton
*Wolves* 2-1 Everton
*Liverpool* 3-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 *Man* *City* *Double Points*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

seabs said:


> *Bournemouth* 1-0 Cardiff
> *Fulham* 2-0 Crystal Palace
> Huddersfield 1-1 Chelsea
> *Watford* 1-0 Brighton
> ...


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Edit your posts instead of making consecutive ones please, @Carteruk .


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 2*

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 3-1 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-4 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Gameweek 2

Cardiff City 1-2 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Gameweek 2

Cardiff City 0-2 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 5-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Gameweek 2

Cardiff City 1-0 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Cardiff City 1-2 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Cardiff City 0 v 2 Newcastle Utd
Everton 3 v Southampton 0
Leicester 1 v 1 Wolves
Tottenham 2 v Fulham 2
West Ham Utd 1 V 2 AFC Bournemouth 
Chelsea 3 v Arsenal 1*Double Points*
Burnley 0 v 1 Watford 
Man City 4 V 0 Huddersfield 
Brighton 0 v 2 Man Utd
Crystal Palace 1 v 3 Liverpool 

I'm fuming man Utd getting beat off brighton, god even the top 4 is looking daunting! Howay man sort Jose Mourinhio sort the team or gives it to Ryan Giggs somemight say why, because he nos the ethos and winning mentality that was installed off The Greatest Premier Lge Manager in History , pep try doing 20 times before I hear any moaning off city fans, you will never have a season like last but will win the Lge without doubt and Liverpool will be your nearest rivals ( (CANT BELIVE A SAID THAT !) 15points so far.


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Fulham
West Ham United 0-2 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 5-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Carteruk said:


> Cardiff City 0 v 2 Newcastle Utd
> Everton 3 v Southampton 0
> Leicester 1 v 1 Wolves
> West Ham Utd 1 V 2 AFC Bournemouth
> ...


You haven't given Arsenal a score in their game. Nor have you included the Spurs game.

----

Cardiff City 0-0 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Fulham
West Ham United 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Vader said:


> You haven't given Arsenal a score in their game. Nor have you included the Spurs game.
> 
> ----
> 
> ...



Thanks @Vader much appreciated dude, do the same for you if u ever need it, thanks again


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 2-1 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 1 Results*

*Desecrated	18
Destiny	18*

Joel	15
Kiz	15

Foreshadowed	14
Alright_Mate	13

Vader	12
Even Flow	12

STALKER	11
Michael Myers	11
Curry	11

Erik.	10

Renegade	9
Bret "Hitman" Hart	9
Roy Mustang	9
CGS	9
wkdsoul	9
TheFreeMan	9

Punkhead	8
Bananas	8

The Monster	7

Carteruk	6
farhanc	6
seabs	6

Cliffy	5

Pertubator	2
Big Man	2

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Desecrated and Destiny of to pretty damn strong starts. Can't be asked to actually check but across the board this may be the strongest starting week to date. 

That being said :tripsscust at Seabs beginning his title defence with a DISGRACEFUL score. Expected more from the champ. 

Onto the next gameweek 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

*Gameweek 2*

Cardiff City 1-2 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Fulham
West Ham United 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 2 -

Cardiff City 1-2 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-2 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
*Everton* 2-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-2 *Wolverhampton Wanderers*
*Tottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Fulham
West Ham United 0-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Chelsea* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 0-1 *Watford*
*Manchester City* 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 *Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cardiff City 0-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 1-0 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 0-2 Liverpool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 2

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

*Hello here are my week 2 predictions for premier league 2018/19*

*Cardiff City 0-1 Newcastle United *I see this as win for Newcastle United as they have a better coach and more high level experience. 

*Everton 3-1 Southampton *I see this an Everton win and big as some summer transfer might feature for then team so an Everton win *( I am an Everton Fan)*

*Leicester City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as draw as Leicester are experienced in the league but Wolverhampton Wanderers have bought well in the summer so a draw .

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 Fulham *I see this as Tottenham Hotspur win just in this London Derby as Fulham have spent a lot but Tottenham Hotspur have not bought any new players so they have experience just.

*West Ham United 1-0 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as West Ham United win as they have much better squad this season and good manager. 

*Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal **Double Points* I see this as draw both teams have new player bedded in and so cohesion is hard so a draw.

*Burnley 0-1 Watford *I see this a Watford win just as they some better players

*Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town *I see this as Manchester City win they have much better depth so they should win whatever team they put out .

*Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United * I this a Manchester United win as Brighton & Hove Albion have added but are not strong enough for Manchester United.

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool *I see this a Liverpool win just as Allison is new and not used to the defence so it takes time to get used to a new keeper but Liverpool have a much better attack so a win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 1-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Fulham
West Ham United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 1-1 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 2
Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
*Everton* 2-0 Southampton
*Leicester City* 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
T*ottenham Hotspur* 3-0 Fulham
*West Ham United* 3-1 AFC Bournemouth
*Chelsea* 2-0 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Burnley 0-1 *Watford*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-3 *Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 2-3 *Liverpool*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cardiff City 0-1 Newcastle United
Everton 3-1 Southampton
Leicester City 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 0-3 Liverpool


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cardiff City 0-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-1 Southampton
Leicester City 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 0-0 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Cardiff City 0-*1 Newcastle United*
*Everton 2*-0 Southampton
Leicester City 1-*2 Wolverhampton Wanderers*
*Tottenham Hotspur 2*-0 Fulham
*West Ham United 1*-0 AFC Bournemouth
*Chelsea 2*-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
*Burnley 1*-0 Watford
*Manchester City 4*-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-*2 Manchester United*
Crystal Palace 1-*3 Liverpool*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 1-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-3 Liverpool


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardiff City 1-0 Newcastle United
Everton 1-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 1-0 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 2-0 Watford
Manchester City 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-1 Liverpool


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Cardiff City 1-1 Newcastle United
Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-1 Watford
Manchester City 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Week 2:
Cardiff City 2-1 Newcastle United
Everton 3-2 Southampton
Leicester City 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Fulham
West Ham United 1-1 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 5-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-3 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 1-4 Liverpool

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Man (Sep 24, 2011)

Everton 2-0 Southampton
Leicester City 0-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-0 AFC Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Burnley 1-0 Watford
Manchester City 3-1 Huddersfield Town
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-2 Manchester United
Crystal Palace 2-2 Liverpool


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wolverhampton Wanderers 1 Manchester City 3
Arsenal 2 West Ham United 1
AFC Bournemouth 1 Everton 1
Huddersfield Town 0 Cardiff City 0
Southampton 0 Leicester City 2
Liverpool 2 Brighton & Hove Albion 1
Watford 2 Crystal Palace 1
Fulham 1 Burnley 2
Newcastle United 0 Chelsea 3
Manchester United 0 Tottenham Hotspur 2


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolverhampton Wanderers 1 Manchester City 4
Arsenal 4 West Ham United 1
AFC Bournemouth 1 Everton 3
Huddersfield Town 1 Cardiff City 1
Southampton 0 Leicester City 2
Liverpool 3 Brighton & Hove Albion 0
Watford 1 Crystal Palace 2
Fulham 3 Burnley 2
Newcastle United 0 Chelsea 4
Manchester United 1 Tottenham Hotspur 3

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Wolves *0-2* Man City
Arsenal *2-1* West Ham
Bournemouth *1-1* Everton 
Huddersfield *1-0* Cardiff
Southampton *1-2* Leicester 
Liverpool *2-1* Brighton 
Watford *2-2* Crystal Palace 
Fulham *2-0* Burnley 
Newcastle *1-2* Chelsea 
Man Utd *1-0* Tottenham


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Wolves 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-0 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 3 - 

Wolverhampton Wanderers 1 - 2 Manchester City 
Arsenal 2 - 1 West Ham United 
AFC Bournemouth 2 - 2 Everton 
Huddersfield Town 0 - 1 Cardiff City 
Southampton 0 - 1 Leicester City 
Liverpool 3 - 0 Brighton & Hove Albion 
Watford 2 - 1 Crystal Palace 
Fulham 1 - 1 Burnley 
Newcastle United 0 - 2 Chelsea 
Manchester United 1 - 0 Tottenham Hotspur


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 3*

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-1 Cardiff
Liverpool 4-2 Brighton
Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace
Fulham 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-0 Spurs


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wolves 1-4 Man City
Arsenal 2-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-3 Everton
Huddersfield 0-0 Cardiff
Southampton 0-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 0-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wolves 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Liverpool 4-1 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wolves 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-3 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Wolves 0-3 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-1 *Everton*
Huddersfield 0-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
*Liverpool* 2-0 Brighton
*Watford* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Tottenham


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Wolves 0-4 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Leicester City
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-0 Cardiff
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-2 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-4 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Spurs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 3
Wolves 0-4 *Man City*
*Arsenal* 4-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-3 *Leicester*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Fulham* 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 *Chelsea*
*Man United* 1-0 Tottenham


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Gameweek 3

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-2 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man United 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Wolves 1-1 Man City
Arsenal 1-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 1-1 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Chelsea
Man United 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 3

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man United 1-1 Spurs


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 3 predictions premier league season 2018/19

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-3 Manchester City *I see this as Manchester City win just Wolverhampton Wanderers are doing ok but Manchester City just to win

*Arsenal 3-2 West Ham United * I see this as a home win for arsenal as they a marginally better squad so a home win.

*Bournemouth 1-4 Everton *I see this as an away win as Everton have superior forward players compared to Bournemouth *(I am an Everton Fan) * .

*Huddersfield Town 1-0 Cardiff City *I see as Huddersfield Town win as they been in the top flight for a season are better for it. 

*Southampton 2-2 Leicester City * I see this a draw a both teams are evenly matched at back so a draw .

*Liverpool 3-0 Brighton and Hove Albion * Liverpool will be too strong for Brighton and Hove Albion the forward line is up their with the best in league so a home win.

*Watford 0-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as away win just ad Crystal Palace attack is better than Watford so an away win just.

*Fulham 2-1 Burnley *I see this as a home win as they spent a lot so should on paper have a better team so a home win.

*Newcastle United 1-2 Chelsea *Chelsea win just as they are still gelling but will be too good in forward areas.

*Manchester United 2-0 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as home win as Tottenham Hotspur have not made any new additions so they will be predictable and loose .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Wolves 1-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-0 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton 
Huddersfield 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-2 Leicester 
Liverpool 4-1 Brighton 
Watford 2-2 Crystal Palace 
Fulham 3-0 Burnley 
Newcastle 0-1 Chelsea 
Man Utd 1-1 Tottenham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 3-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-1 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester City
Liverpool 3-0 Brighton
Watford 0-2 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-0 Spurs


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Wolves 1-*3 Man City*
*Arsenal 2*-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 0-*2 Everton*
*Huddersfield 2*-0 Cardiff
*Southampton 1-1 Leicester City*
*Liverpool 3*-0 Brighton
*Watford 2*-1 Crystal Palace
*Fulham 0-0 Burnley*
Newcastle 0-*2 Chelsea*
Man Utd 1-*2 Spurs*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Wolves 0-3 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 4-0 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Chelsea
Man United 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wolves 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 1-0 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 0-0 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Watford 3-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Chelsea
Man United 2-0 Spurs


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Wolves 0 v 3 Man City
Arsenal 2 v 1 West Ham
Bournemouth 2 v2 Everton 
Huddersfield 0 v1 Cardiff 
Southampton 1 v 2 Leicester 
Liverpool 3 v 1 Brighton 
Fulham 1 v 1 Burnley
Newcastle 1 v 1 Chelsea 
Man Utd 2 v 1 Tottenham.

>RED DEVIL TILL I DIE!!!


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Wolves 0-2 Man City
Arsenal 2-1 West Ham
Bournemouth 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Brighton
Watford 2-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Chelsea
Man United 1-1 Spurs

Apologies for the delay scores will be up soon.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Watford 1-1 Crystal Palace
Fulham 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Chelsea
Man United 1-2 Spurs


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 2 Results*
Roy Mustang	11

Vader	10
CGS	10
Punkhead	10
STALKER	10
Kiz	10

Bananas	9
Erik.	9
Carteruk	9
Joel	9
Cliffy	9

Foreshadowed	8
Michael Myers	8
Alright_Mate	8
Even Flow	8
Destiny	8

wkdsoul	7
The Monster	7

Curry	6
TheFreeMan	6
Desecrated	6

Renegade	5
farhanc	5

Big Man	3

Perturbator	1


*Gameweek 3 Results*
Roy Mustang	13


Alright_Mate	12

Curry	11

The Monster	10
wkdsoul	10

Erik.	9
Michael Myers	9
STALKER	9
Kiz	9

Cliffy	8
Renegade	8
Joel	8
Foreshadowed	8
TheFreeMan	8
Desecrated	8
Carteruk	8

Bananas	7
Punkhead	7
CGS	7

Vader	6
farhanc	6
Even Flow	6

Perturbator	5

Destiny	3


*Updated Table*
Kiz	34

Alright_Mate	33
Roy Mustang	33

Desecrated	32
Joel	32

Foreshadowed	30
STALKER	30

Destiny	29

Vader	28
Michael Myers	28
Erik.	28
Curry	28

Even Flow	26
CGS	26
wkdsoul	26

Punkhead	25

Bananas	24
The Monster	24

TheFreeMan	23
Carteruk	23

Renegade	22
Cliffy	22

farhanc	17

Bret "Hitman" Hart	9

Perturbator	8

seabs	6

Big Man	5
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Apologies the delay. Business life and blah blah blah 

Seabs already running away SCARED :bunk At this rate history could be made and the champion could actually fall at the first hurdle.

Right onto the next gameweek

*Gameweek 4*
Leicester vs Liverpool
Brighton vs Fulham
Chelsea vs Bournemouth
Crystal Palace vs Southampton
Everton vs Huddersfield
West Ham vs Wolves
Man City vs Newcastle
Cardiff vs Arsenal
Burnley vs Man Utd
Watford vs Spurs


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wow shocked I am doing so well :lol

Leicester 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 0-3 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-1 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Leicester 1-1 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-1 Wolves
Man City 1-1 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Man Utd
Watford 1-1 Spurs


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Leicester *1-1* Liverpool
Brighton *1-1* Fulham
Chelsea *2-1* Bournemouth
Crystal Palace *1-0* Southampton
Everton *2-0* Huddersfield
West Ham *2-1* Wolves
Man City *3-1* Newcastle
Cardiff *0-2* Arsenal
Burnley *1-2* Man Utd
Watford *0-2* Spurs


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 4
Leicester vs Liverpool (1-3)
Brighton vs Fulham (1-2)
Chelsea vs Bournemouth (3-0)
Crystal Palace vs Southampton (1-0)
Everton vs Huddersfield (2-1)
West Ham vs Wolves (1-1)
Man City vs Newcastle (4-0)
Cardiff vs Arsenal (0-1)
Burnley vs Man Utd (1-2)
Watford vs Spurs (2-2)


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Leicester 0 v 2 Liverpool 
Brighton 1 v 1 Fulham 
Chelsea 2 v1 Bournemouth 
Crystal Palace 1 v 0 Southampton 
Everton 3 v0 Huddersfield 
West Ham 0 v 2 Wolves
Man City 2 v 1 Man City
Cardiff 1 v 2 Arsenal
Burnley 0 v 3 Man Utd
Watford 1 v 2 Tottenham 

RED DEVIL TILL I DIE>


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 3-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-2 Wolves
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Leicester 0-2 *Liverpool*
Brighton 0-1 *Fulham*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 0-0 Southampton
*Everton* 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-2 *Wolves*
*Man City* 4-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 0-2 *Man Utd*
Watford 0-2 *Spurs*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-2 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-4 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

game week 4 -

Leicester 2-1 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-2 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-2 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-3 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 4
Leicester 0-2 *Liverpool*
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
*Chelsea* 3-0 Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Southampton
*Everton* 3-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-2 Wolves
*Man City* 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 *Arsenal*
Burnley 1-2 *Man Utd*
Watford 0-2 *Spurs*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

My week 4 predictions for Premier league season 2018/19.

*Leicester City 0-2 Liverpool *I see this as an away win as Liverpool have not let in a goal all season, so a Liverpool win .

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Fulham *I see this as an away win as Fulham have scored 2 more goals compared to Brighton and Hove Albion but defensively they are the same.

*Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth *I see this as home win as Chelsea have a similar defensive record but have scored 2 more goals so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton *both teams are equally defensively but Crystal Palace have scored 1 more goal so it could be a draw.

*Everton 5-1 Huddersfield Town * I see this a home win as Huddersfield Town only scored 1 goal and left in 9 so a home win.( *I am an Everton*)

*West Ham United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this a boring 1-1 draw as West Ham United have joint worst defence with Huddersfield Town letting in 9 goal and Wolverhampton wanderers have only scored 1 more goal then West Ham United so a low scoring draw is on the cards . 

*Manchester City 3-0 Newcastle United * I see this a home win and Manchester City have scored the most goals so far 9 and Newcastle united have an ok defence but Manchester City are just too strong so a home win.

*Cardiff City 0-2 Arsenal *I see this a an away win as Cardiff City have not scored all season and even though their defence is good arsenal will score so an away win.


*Burnley 1-2 Manchester United * both teams have conceded 7 goals but Manchester United have scored 1 more goal so an away win just.

*Watford 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as a draw as both team are undefeated with Tottenham Hotspur just scoring 1 more goal so a draw looks likely .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 4
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 0-1 Wolves
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Watford 0-2 Spurs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 4
Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 0-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 0-1 Wolves
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-2 Man Utd
Watford 0-2 Spurs


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 4
Leicester 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Everton 3-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-1 Wolves
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-3 Man Utd
Watford 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Leicester 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-1 Southampton
Everton 2-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-0 Wolves
Man City 3-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Man Utd
Watford 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Gameweek 4

Leicester 0-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-0 Southampton
Everton 1-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-1 Wolves
Man City 2-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-1 Man Utd
Watford 0-2 Spurs


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Leicester 1-*3 Liverpool*
Brighton 1-*2 Fulham*
*Chelsea 2*-1 Bournemouth
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Southampton
*Everton 2*-1 Huddersfield
*West Ham 1-1 Wolves*
*Man City 4*-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-*2 Arsenal*
Burnley 1-*2 Man Utd*
Watford 0-*2 Spurs*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Leicester 1-3 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 3-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-2 Wolves
Man City 5-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-3 Arsenal
Burnley 2-1 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Leicester 1-4 Liverpool
Brighton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 4-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-2 Southampton
Everton 3-2 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-3 Wolves
Man City 6-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-5 Arsenal
Burnley 3-1 Man Utd
Watford 0-3 Spurs


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 3-0 Huddersfield
West Ham 1-1 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Newcastle
Cardiff 1-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Leicester 1-2 Liverpool
Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 2-0 Southampton
Everton 3-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-2 Wolves
Man City 4-1 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-1 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

fuck missed the opening game...

Brighton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Huddersfield
West Ham 2-1 Wolves
Man City 4-0 Newcastle
Cardiff 0-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-2 Man Utd
Watford 0-3 Spurs


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cardiff 0-1 Arsenal
Burnley 1-0 Man Utd
Watford 1-3 Spurs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 5*

Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 0-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 2-2 Burnley
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Brighton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tottenham 2-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Man City* 3-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Wolves* 2-1 Burnley
*Everton* 2-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 2-1 Brighton


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Gameweek 3

Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 0-2 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Man Utd
Wolves 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Brighton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Tottenham *3-1 *Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City *2-0* Fulham
Bournemouth *1-1* Leicester City
Newcastle *0-1* Arsenal
Huddersfield *1-2* Crystal Palace
Chelsea *2-0* Cardiff
Watford *2-1* Man Utd
Wolves *2-1* Burnley
Everton *3-1* West Ham
Southampton *1-0* Brighton


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Gameweek 3

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 4-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Man Utd
Wolves 3-1 Burnley
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Brighton


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 4-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle 0-1Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Man Utd
Wolves 2-0 Burnley
Everton 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Brighton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 3-1 Burnley
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Brighton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Man Utd
Wolves 3-0 Burnley
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Brighton


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 4-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 4-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Man Utd
Wolves 2-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Brighton


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Tottenham 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 2-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-0 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Man Utd
Wolves 1-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Brighton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Game week 5 -

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 2-3 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 1-0 Burnley
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Brighton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

My predictions for Game week 5 -

Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points* I see this as an away win as Tottenham Hotspur are missing Hugo Lloris in goal so the backup keepers are not good enough, so a Liverpool win.

Manchester City 4-1 Fulham I see this as a home win as even though Fulham have spent big their squad is not strong enough so a home win.

AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City I see this a draw as both teams have the same goal scored and let in 6-5 so a draw is best outcome.

Newcastle United 1-3 Arsenal I see this as an arsenal win as they have scored more goals than Newcastle this season

Huddersfield Town 1-2 Crystal Palace I this as an away win as Huddersfield town have a leaky defence so an away win.

Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff City this is a home win Cardiff are not strong enough to beet Chelsea so a home win.

Watford 3-2 Manchester United Watford are undefeated unbeaten so they will have momentum and could win. 

Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Burnley Wolverhampton Wanderers have a good attack and should win against Burnley at home.

Everton 2-1 West Ham United I see this as home win Everton have much better squad the attack will overpower West Ham united so a home win.

Southampton 1-0 Brighton and Hove Albion I see this South coast derby as home win mark Hughes is experienced and will grind out a home win.


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tottenham 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 4-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 0-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-3 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Burnley
Everton 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Brighton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 5
Tottenham 1-2 *Liverpool* _*Double Points*_
*Man City* 4-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 *Arsenal*
Huddersfield 0-2 *Crystal Palace*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 *Man Utd*
Wolves 1-1 Burnley
*Everton* 3-1 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 Brighton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Burnley
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Brighton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 1-1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-1 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Man Utd
Wolves 1-1 Burnley
Everton 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Brighton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Tottenham 2-*3 Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Man City 4*-1 Fulham
*Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City*
Newcastle 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Huddersfield 1*-0 Crystal Palace
*Chelsea 2*-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-*2 Man Utd*
*Wolves 1-1 Burnley*
*Everton 2*-0 West Ham
*Southampton 2*-1 Brighton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 4-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-0 Leicester City
Newcastle 0-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Burnley
Everton 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Brighton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Barely been online in the past week. shall do during the Pool game.

Tottenham 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-2 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Burnley
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Brighton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 1-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 0-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-1 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man Utd
Wolves 2-1 Burnley
Everton 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Brighton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man City 2-0 Fulham
Bournemouth 2-1 Leicester City
Newcastle 1-2 Arsenal
Huddersfield 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Man Utd
Wolves 3-0 Burnley
Everton 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Brighton


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Tottenham 1 V 2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Man City 3 V 1 Fulham
Bournemouth 1 V 1 Leicester City
Newcastle Utd 1 V 0 Arsenal 
Huddersfield 0 V 0 Crystal Palace 
Chelsea 2 V 1 Cardiff City
Watford 1 V 2 Manchester Utd
Wolves 3 V 1 Burnley
Everton 2 V 0 West Ham Utd
Southampton 1 V 1 Brighton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Watford 2 - 3 Manchester Utd
Wolves 3 - 0 Burnley
Everton 3 - 0 West Ham Utd
Southampton 2 - 1 Brighton

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 4 Results*
STALKER	12

Alright_Mate	10
Punkhead	10
CGS	10

Desecrated	9

Carteruk	8

farhanc	7

Foreshadowed	6
Destiny	6
Cliffy	6

Curry	6
Roy Mustang	5
Michael Myers	5
wkdsoul	5
Joel	5
Even Flow	5
Bananas	5

TheFreeMan	5
Erik.	4
The Monster	4
Kiz	4

Renegade	4
Pertubator	3

Vader	1

*Updated Table*
Alright_Mate	43

STALKER	42

Desecrated	41

Kiz	38

Roy Mustang	38

Joel	37

Foreshadowed	36
CGS	36

Destiny	35
Punkhead	35

Curry	34

Michael Myers	33

Erik.	32

Even Flow	31
wkdsoul	31
Carteruk	31

Vader	29
Bananas	29

The Monster	28
TheFreeMan	28
Cliffy	28

Renegade	26

farhanc	24

Bret "Hitman" Hart	9

Perturbator	8

seabs	6
Big Man	5

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Apologies for the delay once again. Planned to do this last week but barely got online properly. 

Anyway those who already have 35 points are now aiming for 60 for the end of October so gogogo.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 5 Results*
Curry	20
Renegade	16
Joel	15
Carteruk	13
STALKER	12
CGS	12
Roy Mustang	10
Even Flow	10
Bananas	9
The Monster	9
Vader	9
Alright_Mate	8
Foreshadowed	8
TheFreeMan	8
Punkhead	7
Michael Myers	7
Farhanc	7
Desecrated	7
wkdsoul	6
Erik.	5
Destiny	5
Cliffy	2
Perturbator	1

*Updated Table*
STALKER	54
Curry	54
Joel	52
Alright_Mate	51
Desecrated	48
Roy Mustang	48
CGS	48
Foreshadowed	44
Carteruk	44
Punkhead	42
Renegade	42
Even Flow	41
Destiny	40
Michael Myers	40
Kiz	38
Vader	38
Bananas	38
Erik.	37
wkdsoul	37
The Monster	37
TheFreeMan	36
farhanc	31
Cliffy	30
Bret "Hitman" Hart	9
Perturbator	9
seabs	6
Big Man	5

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Well....this has easily been the best start all around for years :lol. Not sure if we're all now just fortune tellers now or the league is just that damn predictable. Its a far cry from 2 or 3 seasons ago when 3/4 of the league had like 20 points at this stage and I have to revise down the core or risk having 3/4 of the league drop at the first hurdle :lol 

Shoutout to Curry too for the highest score of the season thus far. 

Seabs still being a COWARD and deciding not to defend his crown like a MAN :tripsscust 

*Gameweek 6*
Fulham vs Watford
Burnley vs Bournemouth
Cardiff vs Man City
Crystal Palace vs Newcastle
Leicester vs Huddersfield
Liverpool vs Southampton
Man Utd vs Wolves
Brighton vs Spurs
West Ham vs Chelsea
Arsenal vs Everton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fulham 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 3-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-2 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-4 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-0 Everton

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham 1-1 Watford
Burnley 2-2 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 Spurs
West Ham 0-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gameweek 6
Fulham 0-2 Watford
Burnley 0-2 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-5 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 0-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-2 Everton


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Fulham 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-0 Spurs
West Ham 2-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Fulham 2-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fulham 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Everton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fulham 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fulham 2-2 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 2-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fulham 2-2 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-0 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fulham 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-1 *Bournemouth*
Cardiff 0-4 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Newcastle
*Leicester* 3-2 Huddersfield
*Liverpool* 3-0 Southampton
*Man Utd* 2-0 Wolves
Brighton 0-2 *Spurs*
West Ham 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 3-2 Everton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my for week 6 predictions.

*Fulham 1-2 Watford *I see this as an away win as Watford are doing well in league and should score more goals .

*Burnley 1-3 AFC Bournemouth *As AFC Bournemouth are 5th and Burnley at the bottom so an away win .

*Cardiff City 0-4 Manchester City *I see this as away win Manchester City should too strong for Cardiff City so an away win.

*Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle United *I this as draw a both teams have scored the same number of goals with Newcastle United letting in 2 more so a draw.

*Leicester City 1-0 Huddersfield Town *I see the game as Leicester city should win as they both let in goals but Leicester City have scored more so a home win.

*Liverpool 3-1 Southampton *I see this as a home win Liverpool will be too strong for Southampton so a home win.

*Manchester United 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as a home win both teams are next to each too their the table and but Manchester United have the better quality so a home win .

*Brighton and Hove Albion 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as an away win just as Hugo Lloris is out injured and Michel Vorm is not the same quality , so a away win just.

*West Ham United 0-3 Chelsea *the game being east west London derby but Chelsea are just too strong so an away win.
*Arsenal 2-3 Everton *I see this as an away win as both teams have let in 9 goals each so it will a high scoring game but Everton could surprise everyone with an away win *(I am an Everton Fan)*.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fulham 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fulham 1-2 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-2 Everton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 6
*Fulham* 3-2 Watford
*Burnley* 1-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-3 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Newcastle
*Leicester* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Liverpool* 4-0 Southampton
*Man Utd* 2-0 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 *Spurs*
West Ham 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Arsenal* 4-1 Everton


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fulham 2-2 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Wolves
Brighton 2-3 Spurs
West Ham 0-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fulham 1-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 1-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 4-0 Wolves
Brighton 0-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-4 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fulham 1-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Wolves
Brighton 0-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-2 Everton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Fulham 1-0 Watford
Burnley 2-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 3-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-0 Everton


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Fulham 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 0-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fulham 1-*2 Watford*
*Burnley 1*-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-*2 Man City*
*Crystal Palace 2*-0 Newcastle
*Leicester 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Liverpool 3*-0 Southampton
*Man Utd 2-2 Wolves*
Brighton 1-*2 Spurs*
West Ham 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Arsenal 2*-1 Everton


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Fulham 2-1 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 0-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Spurs
West Ham 1-3 Chelsea
Arsenal 2-1 Everton


----------



## Michael Myers (Sep 13, 2016)

Fulham 2-1 Watford
Burnley 0-0 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-0 Huddersfield
Liverpool 4-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-2 Chelsea
Arsenal 3-1 Everton


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Week 7*

West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 1-1 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-0 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

West Ham 0-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Watford
Wolves 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 0-2 *Man Utd*
Huddersfield 0-2 *Tottenham*
Arsenal 1-1 Watford
Wolves 2-2 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 *Leicester*
*Man City* 4-0 Brighton
Everton 2-2 Fulham
Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
*Cardiff* 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 0-1 *Crystal Palace*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 1-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-2 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 3-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 2-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 1-4 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-3 Crystal Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 6 Results*
Foreshadowed	14
Alright_Mate	10
Punkhead	10
CGS	10
Desecrated	10
TheFreeMan	10
Kiz	10
Renegade	9
Roy Mustang	9
Destiny	9
Cliffy	8
Perturbator	8
Joel	8
Bananas	8
Erik.	7
The Monster	7
Curry	6
STALKER	5
farhanc	5
Vader	5
Even Flow	5
Michael Myers	4


*Updated Table*
Alright_Mate	61
Curry	60
Joel	60
STALKER	59
Desecrated	58
CGS	58
Foreshadowed	58
Roy Mustang	57
Punkhead	52
Renegade	51
Destiny	49
Kiz	48
Even Flow	46
Bananas	46
TheFreeMan	46
Carteruk	44
Michael Myers	44
Erik.	44
The Monster	44
Vader	43
Cliffy	38
wkdsoul	37
farhanc	36
Perturbator	17
Bret "Hitman" Hart	9
seabs	6
Big Man	5
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Right final week before elimination altogether everyone (fuckingseabs) is pretty much through. 

*Gameweek 7*
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 1-1 Fulham
Chelsea 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 7
West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Watford
Wolves 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Everton 1-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

West Ham 1-3 Man Utd
Huddersfield 2-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 4-2 Watford
Wolves 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-1 Leicester
Man City 4-1Brighton
Everton 2-2 Fulham
Chelsea 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 3-1 Crystal Palace

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello here are predictions for week 7 of Premier league fixtures .

West Ham United 1-3 Manchester United I see this as away win as Manchester United are just too strong for West Ham United , so an away win.

Huddersfield Town 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur I see this a big away win Huddersfield town are not performing second season syndrome (where everyone figures out how you play and I am in premier league don’t care if I win just have a good times is over) and so an away win. 

Arsenal 2-1 Watford I see this as an home win Watford are not strong enough so an home win .

Wolverhampton wanderer 2-2 Southampton I see this as draw with both sides having a leaking defiance so a draw.

Newcastle United 2-2 Leicester city I also see this a draw even though Leicester city are scoring they are also conceding too so a draw. 

Manchester City 3-0 Brighton and Hove Albion. I see this as a home win Manchester City are just too strong in every position, so a home win.

Everton 2-0 Fulham I see this as home win even though Everton are not scoring but should be too strong for Fulham so a home win *( I am an Everton Fan)*.

Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points* I see both teams have let in 4 goals so a draw will happen as both defences are equally as strong .

Cardiff City 0-1 Burnley I see this an away just as Burnley have scored more than Cardiff City this season .

Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace I see this as a home win as Bournemouth have scored in double figures so a home win.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Week 7
*West Ham* 2-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-3 *Tottenham*
*Arsenal* 3-1 Watford
*Wolves* 2-0 Southampton
*Newcastle* 2-1 Leicester
*Man City* 4-1 Brighton
*Everton* 3-2 Fulham
Chelsea 1-2 *Liverpool* _*Double Points*_
Cardiff 0-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 1-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 1-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 1-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Fulham 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
Cardiff 1-1 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Huddersfield
Liverpool 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Spurs
West Ham 1-1 Chelsea
Arsenal 1-1 Everton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Week 7 - 
West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-3 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 1-0 Southampton
Newcastle 2-2 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

West Ham 2-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-2 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 4-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Perturbator said:


> Fulham 1-1 Watford
> Burnley 1-1 Bournemouth
> Cardiff 1-1 Man City
> Crystal Palace 1-1 Newcastle
> ...


Those were last week's fixtures you've predicted. Better edit your post with this week's fixtures & your predictions before it's too late.

West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-4 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-2 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 0-1 Leicester
Man City 5-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

West Ham 1-2 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 3-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-1 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Everton 3-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 0-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

West Ham 0-1 Man Utd
Huddersfield 0-2 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Watford
Wolves 2-0 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Leicester
Man City 3-0 Brighton
Everton 2-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Huddersfield 0-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Watford
Wolves 2-1 Southampton
Newcastle 1-0 Leicester
Man City 4-0 Brighton
Everton 1-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Liverpool *Double Points*
Cardiff 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 1-2 *West Ham*
*Burnley* 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-1 Everton
*Tottenham* 2-0 Cardiff
*Watford* 2-1 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
Southampton 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 3-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Brighton 1-0 West Ham
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-2 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 0-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 8 predictions 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-1 West Ham United.* I see this as a draw on Friday , both teams roughly doing the same as regards to scoring and letting goals in , with West Ham United letting in 1 less goal . So a boring draw.

*[Burnley 3-0 Huddersfield Town *I see this as home win Huddersfield town can score and it could second season syndrome. So a home win. 

*Crystal Palace 0-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win Wolverhampton Wanderers attacking wise and dynamic with some nice flair players so an away win .

*Leicester City 1-2 Everton * I see this as an away win just as Everton have more players who can do the magic on pitch compared to Leicester City 
So an away win *(I am an Everton Fan*)

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-0 Cardiff City* I see this as an home win just as Tottenham Hotspur have injury problems but should just win.

*Watford 2-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an home win Watford have let in 4 fewer goals than AFC Bournemouth so a home win.

*Manchester United 1-0 Newcastle United* I would say a home win just as Newcastle United can’t score so a home win for Manchester United . 

*Fulham 0-3 Arsenal *I see this west north London derby as an away win Arsenal are just too strong for Fulham , so an away win.

*Southampton 0-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away win to Chelsea they are too strong for Southampton so an away win.

*Liverpool 2-3 Manchester City *Double Points* *I see this an away win as even both defences have let in 3 goals Manchester City have scored 6 more goals than Liverpool so an away win .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 8
Brighton 1-1 West Ham
*Burnley* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 *Everton*
*Tottenham* 4-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 2-4 *Arsenal*
Southampton 0-3 *Chelsea*
Liverpool 1-1 Man City _*Double Points*_


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 0-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 0-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 4-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 2-2 West Ham
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Brighton 0-2 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Brighton 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 8-0 Newcastle :trips
Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
Southampton 0-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Brighton 1-3 West Ham
Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 3-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-2 Everton
Tottenham 4-0 Cardiff
Watford 3-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-*2 West Ham*
*Burnley 1*-0 Huddersfield
*Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves*
*Leicester 2*-1 Everton
*Tottenham 4*-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-*2 Bournemouth*
Man Utd 1-*2 Newcastle*
Fulham 0-*3 Arsenal*
Southampton 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brighton 1-0 West Ham
Burnley 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-0 Wolves
Leicester 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-0 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-2 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brighton 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 2-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 0-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh at Friday kickoffs. I'll do the graftwork in the morning 

Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 2-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-0 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 3-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bloody hell at these late Friday night kickoffs. 

Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Burnley 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-2 Everton
Tottenham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Arsenal
Southampton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello one question.

I am curious as what is current state of play as regards to prediction contest table? 

Your

Farhan


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Botch


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Rugrat said:


> Hello Farhan, it's too late to join now unfortunately, but I'm sure CGS will be running another contest for next season.


Pretty sure he is still in it :lol


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Oh oops


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

everyone should know by now that CGS is just incredibly LAZY


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Renegade™ said:


> everyone should know by now that CGS is just incredibly LAZY


:tripsscust 

Doing it now.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 7 Results*
farhanc	16
The Monster	15
Renegade	12
alright_mate	12
Kiz	12
Roy Mustang	10
Destiny	10
Vader	10
Bananas	9
Foreshadowed	8
Joel	8
Curry	8
STALKER	8
CGS	7
Even Flow	7
Desecrated	6
Cliffy	5
Erik.	4
Punkhead	4
Pertubator	0

*Gameweek 8 Results*
farhanc	12
Joel	9
Cliffy	9
Desecrated	8
wkdsoul	7
Bananas	7
Even Flow	7
Erik.	6
Roy Mustang	6
STALKER	6
alright_mate	6
Curry	6
Destiny	6
Punkhead	5
Vader	5
Renegade	4
Foreshadowed	4
Kiz	4
TheFreeMan	4
CGS	4
The Monster	4

*Updated Table*
Alright_Mate	79
Joel	77
Curry	74
STALKER	73
Roy Mustang	73
Desecrated	72
Foreshadowed	70
CGS	69
Renegade	67
Destiny	65
Kiz	64
farhanc	64
The Monster	63
Bananas	62
Punkhead	61
Even Flow	60
Vader	58
Erik.	54
Cliffy	52
TheFreeMan	50
Carteruk	44
Michael Myers	44
wkdsoul	44
_ __ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Finally up to date. Admittedly i could have updated it over the weekend but decided to take advantage of the international break and just not do it :draper2 

In the midst of that we've also lost our reigning champ in Seabs so the race is now on to crown a new champ. Right now this is shaping up to be one of the highest scoring years to date so good luck too everyone and may the best man win. 

*Gamewek 9*
Chelsea vs Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth vs Southampton
Cardiff vs Fulham
Man City vs Burnley
Newcastle vs Brighton
West Ham vs Spurs
Wolves vs Watford
Huddersfield vs Liverpool
Everton vs Crystal Palace
Arsenal vs Leicester


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Chelsea 3-0 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-2 Fulham
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-0 Southampton
Cardiff 1-2 Fulham
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 2-1 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Chelsea 3-0 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-0 Southampton
Cardiff 0-0 Fulham
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Leicester


----------



## LARIATOOO (May 1, 2017)

Chelsea 4-1 Man Utd
Bournemouth 1-0 Southampton
Cardiff 1-1 Fulham
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-0 Southampton
Cardiff 0-1 Fulham
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 3-0 Southampton
Cardiff 1-1 Fulham
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 2-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 4-1 Leicester


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Chelsea 2-3 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 3-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-3 Fulham
Man City 5-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-3 Spurs
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 4-1 Leicester



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton
Cardiff 1-1 Fulham
Man City 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Wolves 1-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-1 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 1-1 Leicester


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Chelsea* 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
*Bournemouth* 3-2 Southampton
Cardiff 1-2 *Fulham*
*Man City* 3-0 Burnley
*Newcastle* 1-0 Brighton
West Ham 0-2 *Spurs*
*Wolves* 3-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 3-1 Leicester


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Chelsea 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-1 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-1 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gamewek 9
Chelsea 2-2 Man Utd _*Double Points*_
*Bournemouth* 3-0 Southampton
Cardiff 1-2 *Fulham*
*Man City* 4-0 Burnley
*Newcastle* 2-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
*Wolves* 1-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 4-1 Leicester


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 9 premier league predictions 

*Chelsea 2-1 Manchester United * *Double Points* I see this a home win as Chelsea have let in 5 goals compared to Manchester United’s 13 and have scored 5 more goals.

*AFC Bournemouth 2-0 Southampton *I see this south coast derby as a home win AFC Bournemouth have scored more but let in 2 less goals than Southampton so home win.

*Cardiff City 1-2 Fulham *I see this as an away win just both promoted teams but Fulham have a scored 5 more goals .

*Manchester City 3-0 Burnley *I see this northwest derby as home win for Manchester City comfortable .

*Newcastle 1 -2 Brighton and Hove Albion * both teams have let in 13 goals but Brighton and Hove Albion have scored 3 more so an away win .

*West Ham United 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as an away win in this London derby as Tottenham Hotspur have a better defence .

Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-0 Watford I see this as an home win just despite Wolverhampton Wanderers scoring 2 less goals but have a better defence letting in half the goals of Watford 

*Huddersfield town 1-1 Liverpool *I see this as draw a Liverpool have injury concerns so without key players where are the goals coming from, so a draw.

*Everton 4-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as home win if Brazilian players do their stuff for Everton *( I am an Eveton fan).*

*Arsenal 3-1 Leicester City* I see this as a home win for Arsenal Leicester City are not as strong , so a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Chelsea 2-0 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-2 Fulham
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-1 Spurs
Wolves 2-2 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Chelsea 2*-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
*Bournemouth 1-1 Southampton*
Cardiff 0-*2 Fulham*
*Man City 3*-0 Burnley
*Newcastle 2*-1 Brighton
West Ham 1-*2 Spurs*
*Wolves 2*-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-*3 Liverpool*
*Everton 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal 2*-1 Leicester


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gamewek 9
Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-1 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-2 Leicester


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-0 Southampton
Cardiff 0-1 Fulham
Man City 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 1-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Leicester


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Chelsea 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-0 Southampton
Cardiff 1-1 Fulham
Man City 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-0 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 1-1 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Brighton
West Ham 2-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-0 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-1 Southampton
Cardiff 0-2 Fulham
Man City 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Brighton
West Ham 1-2 Spurs
Wolves 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Leicester


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 10*
Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 2-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brighton 0-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-3 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 0-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 0-2 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

@CGS I explained my situation with u


Week 10

Brighton 2 V 1 Wolves
Fulham 0 v 2 Bournemouth 
Liverpool 3 V 0 Cardiff City
Southampton 0 V 1 Newcastle Utd
Watford 2 V 1 Huddersfield 
Leicester 0 V 1 West Ham Utd
Burnley 1 V 3 Chelsea 
Crystal Palace 0 V 2 Arsenal 
Man Utd 1 V 0 Everton 
Tottenham 2 V Man City 3 * Double Points *



7points so far that's 51 points those missed 3 weeks , oh well , don't let me down man Utd and I can't belive I'm saying this or u man City!!!


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 0-0 Wolves
Fulham 2-4 *Bournemouth*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 1-0 Newcastle
*Watford* 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-3 *Chelsea*
Crystal Palace 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 1-2 *Man City*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Brighton 0-1 Wolves
Fulham 2-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello 
Here are week 10 premier league predictions .

*Brighton and Hove Albion 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as draw both teams are equally as good as each other so a draw.

*Fulham 1-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an away win despite Fulham’s big spending summer AFC Bournemouth have scored more and have a better defence.

*Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff City *I see this as home win for Liverpool are just too good Cardiff City so a big home win.

*Southampton 1-1 Newcastle United* I see this a low scoring draw both teams have not scored much so a boring 1-1 draw.

*Watford 1-0 Huddersfield Town * I see this as an home win as Watford have scored more goals and a slightly better defence so a home win.

*Leicester City 2-1 West Ham United *I see this as home win as Leicester city have scored more goals so a home win
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea I see this as an away Chelsea are just too strong so an away win. 

*Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal* I see this north south London derby as an away win as both teams have let in same number of goals but Arsenal going forward a too strong so an away win.

*Manchester United 1-2 Everton *I see this as away win both teams have scored 15 but Everton have let in 4 less goals than Manchester United so an away win just. *( I am an Everton Fan) *

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Manchester City* I see this as away win a Tottenham Hotspur have scored 10 less goals than Manchester City so an away win .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 10
Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 1-3 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 10
Brighton 0-1 *Wolves*
Fulham 2-2 Bournemouth
*Liverpool* 4-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 1-0 Newcastle
*Watford* 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-3 *West Ham*
Burnley 1-2 *Chelsea*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Man United* 2-0 Everton
Tottenham 1-3 *Man City*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 0-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 1-3 Man City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-*2 Wolves*
*Fulham 2-2 Bournemouth*
*Liverpool 4*-0 Cardiff
*Southampton 1-1 Newcastle*
*Watford 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester 2*-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-*3 Chelsea*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Man Utd 2*-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-*3 Man City*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 2-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 4-0 Cardiff
Southampton 0-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-3 Man City


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-0 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 West Ham
Burnley 0-1 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Tottenham 2-1 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Later yada yada yada (stfu Renegade) 

Gameweek 10
Brighton 0-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 West Ham
Burnley 0-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-1 Everton
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Gameweek 10
Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-4 Bournemouth
Liverpool 3-0 Cardiff
Southampton 2-2 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-2 West Ham
Burnley 0-3 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 1-4 Arsenal
Man Utd 3-1 Everton
Tottenham 2-1 Man City

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brighton 1-1 Wolves
Fulham 1-1 Bournemouth
Liverpool 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 3-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 0-3 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-1 Everton
Tottenham 1-3 Man City


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Brighton 1-2 Wolves
Fulham 2-2 Bournemouth
Liverpool 5-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 West Ham
Burnley 1-2 Chelsea
Crystal Palace 2-4 Arsenal
Man Utd 2-0 Everton
Tottenham 1-2 Man City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

FUCK.

Spurs 1-3 City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth 2-3 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 1-1 Watford
West Ham United 3-1 Burnley
Arsenal 4-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 0-1 Fulham


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-1 Watford
West Ham United 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 0-0 Fulham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

AFC Bournemouth 2-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 1-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-2 Watford
West Ham United 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 0-1 Fulham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-2 Watford
West Ham United 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 5-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AFC Bournemouth 1-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff City 0-3 *Leicester City*
*Everton* 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-1 *Watford*
*West Ham United* 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Manchester City* 4-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 1-1 Fulham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-1 Watford
West Ham United 2-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 1-1 Fulham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth 2-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-2 Watford
West Ham United 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 2-1 Fulham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are week 11 premier league predictions .


*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United *I see this as an away win despite AFC Bournemouth’s better defensive record Manchester United are a stronger team so an away win.

*Cardiff City 0-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away despite the tragedy this should be win for Leicester City so an away win . 

*Everton 3-0 Brighton & Hove Albion *I see this an home win despite Brighton & Hove Albion slightly better defensive record , I see this as home win for Everton. *(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Newcastle United 0-3 Watford *I see this as an away win as Watford are just too strong for Newcastle United so an away win.

*West Ham United 2-1 Burnley *I see this as an home win West Ham united have a much better defence compared to Burnley , so a home win.

*Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points** I see this as an Liverpool win they have much better defensive record than arsenal so an away win for Liverpool.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur* I see this as an away for Tottenham Hotspur as they have much better forward line, so an away win.

*Manchester City 5-0 Southampton* I see this as a home win despite a champions league game on Wednesday Manchester City have the squad to cope with it , so a big home win .

*Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace* I see this as a home win for Chelsea they will be too strong in this London derby , so a home win .

*Huddersfield Town 1-2 Fulham *I see this bottom of the table game as an away win Newcastle United have left in fewer goals .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CGS said:


> *Later yada yada yada (stfu Renegade)*


8*D

Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Cardiff 0-1 Leicester
EVerton 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Watford
West Ham 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolves 1-3 Tottenham
Man City 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 4-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield 2-2 Fulham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 11
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 *Manchester United*
Cardiff City 1-1 Leicester City
*Everton* 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
*Newcastle United* 1-0 Watford
*West Ham United* 3-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Manchester City* 6-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 4-0 Crystal Palace
*Huddersfield Town* 2-1 Fulham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

AFC Bournemouth 3-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 2-1 Leicester City
Everton 3-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 1-2 Watford
West Ham United 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 5-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 3-1 Fulham

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 0-2 Man Utd
Cardiff 0-2 Leicester
Everton 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-3 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Burnley
Arsenal 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolves 0-1 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 0-2 Fulham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 1-2 Man Utd
Cardiff 1-1 Leicester
Everton 0-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-2 Watford
West Ham 3-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolves 1-1 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 0-2 Fulham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 11
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-1 Leicester City
Everton 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 0-2 Watford
West Ham United 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 3-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-1 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 0-0 Fulham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

AFC Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 2-1 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 1-1 Watford
West Ham United 3-0 Burnley
Arsenal 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 4-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 2-0 Fulham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Again stfu renegade :side:. Will be out till the evening but I’ll do it either then or tomorrow morning 

AFC Bournemouth 0-1 Manchester United
Cardiff City 0-1 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Newcastle United 1-2 Watford
West Ham United 2-1 Burnley
Arsenal 0-1 Liverpool *Double Points*
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 Tottenham
Manchester City 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Crystal Palace
Huddersfield Town 1-1 Fulham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 9 Results*
Joel	10
Curry	10
The Monster	8
Even Flow	8
Foreshadowed	7
Cliffy	7
Punkhead	7
STALKER	7
farhanc	7
Desecrated	7
Erik.	6
Roy Mustang	5
Renegade	5
TheFreeMan	5
Vader	5
CGS	5
Destiny	5
Alright_Mate	4

*Gameweek 10 Results*
Roy Mustang	11
Alright_Mate	11
Punkhead	10
The Monster	10
Foreshadowed	9
TheFreeMan	9
CGS	9
Destiny	9
Renegade	8
STALKER	7
Vader	7
farhanc	6
Joel	6
Cliffy	6
Even Flow	5
Desecrated	4
Carteruk	2
Curry	2

*Updated Table*
Alright_Mate	94
Joel	93
Roy Mustang	89
STALKER	87
Curry	86
Foreshadowed	86
Desecrated	83
CGS	83
The Monster	81
Renegade	80
Destiny	79
Punkhead	78
farhanc	77
Even Flow	73
Vader	70
Cliffy	65
Kiz	64
TheFreeMan	64
Bananas	62
Erik.	60

*ELIMINATED - October* 
Carteruk	46
Michael Myers	44
wkdsoul	44

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Apologies once again for the delay. I always have it saved on my home laptop (which I very rarely access during the week these days). i'll try to be more on top of it. 

Speaking of top. The person leading the group seems to be changing week on week right now. November will be a pretty interesting month.

*Gameweek 12*
Cardiff vs Brighton
Huddersfield vs West Ham
Leicester vs Burnley
Newcastle vs Bournemouth
Southampton vs Watford
Crystal Palace vs Spurs
Liverpool vs Fulham
Chelsea vs Everton
Arsenal vs Wolves
Man City vs Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Carter84 (Feb 4, 2018)

Be bk next season that's for sure congrats to the guys who go through , I guess missing three weeks due to personal nissues ain't gonna cut it , but thank @CGS for letting me involved , sign me up for next season where man Utd will have Giggs as manager @Joel pls don't delete dude.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

A nice bounce back after Week Nine's monstrosity :lol

Think I scored 10 though not 11 for Week 10 (Y) unless Man City vs Spurs was double points?


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

I have to say I am stunned by how well I am doing :lol


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Alright_Mate said:


> A nice bounce back after Week Nine's monstrosity :lol
> 
> Think I scored 10 though not 11 for Week 10 (Y) unless Man City vs Spurs was double points?


Yep Spurs/City was a double pointer.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cardiff 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 Wolves
Man City 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-2 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-3 Spurs
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Wolves
Man City 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Cardiff 0-1 *Brighton*
Huddersfield 0-3 *West Ham*
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Southampton* 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-1 *Spurs*
*Liverpool* 5-0 Fulham
*Chelsea* 3-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 2-0 Wolves
*Man City* 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-3 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-1 Spurs
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Man City 2-3 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardiff 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-2 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Wolves
Man City 4-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cardiff 0-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-3 West Ham
Leicester 1-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 5-1 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 3-2 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-3 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-2 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 12
Cardiff 0-1 *Brighton*
Huddersfield 1-3 *West Ham*
*Leicester* 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 *Watford*
Crystal Palace 2-2 Spurs
*Liverpool* 5-0 Fulham
*Chelsea* 2-1 Everton
*Arsenal* 1-0 Wolves
*Man City* 3-1 Man Utd _*Double Points*_


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cardiff 0-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-3 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-2 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 12 predictions for the premiere league 

*Cardiff City 0-3 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as an away win , Cardiff City are just letting in too many goals so an away win.

*Huddersfield Town 0-4 West Ham United * I see this as away win it second season syndrome so West Ham united will win , so an away win.

*Leicester Ctiy 2-0 Burnley *I see this emotionally charged game as a home win for Leicester City as Burnley are weak in defence so a home win.

*Newcastle 1-1 AFC Bournemouth* I this as draw both teams are equality good in defence letting in 14 goals so a draw. 

*Southampton 1-2 Watford *I see this as an away win a Watford have scored 9 more goals so it will be an away win.

*Crystal Palace 0-2 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this north south London derby as a away win a Tottenham Hotspur attack is too good for Crystal Palace so an away win.

*Liverpool 4-0 Fulham* I see this game as an easy home win for Liverpool as their attack is just too powerful for Fulham so a home win big.

*Chelsea 2-3 Everton *I see this as an away in just for Everton the attack for Everton is getting good and Pickford is good at shot stopping ( but still not got at long range just under the bar shots fingertip over the bar saves height) so I see this a good scoring game and an away win just *( I am an Everton Fan).*

*Arsenal 3-0 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as a home win arsenal they have more experience so they will win so a home win. 

*Manchester City 3-1 Manchester United **Double Points* I see this as away win as Manchester United defence is adequate not amazing so a home win . 


Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-3 Watford
Crystal Palace 2-2 Spurs
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-0 Everton
Arsenal 3-0 Wolves
Man City 4-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardiff 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-0 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-0 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 6-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Wolves
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Bournemouth
Southampton 0-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 0-3 Spurs
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Chelsea 3-1 Everton
Arsenal 2-0 Wolves
Man City 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Cardiff 1-*2 Brighton*
Huddersfield 0-*2 West Ham*
*Leicester 2*-0 Burnley
*Newcastle 1-1 Bournemouth*
Southampton 0-*2 Watford*
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Spurs*
*Liverpool 4*-0 Fulham
*Chelsea 2*-1 Everton
*Arsenal 3*-1 Wolves
*Man City 3*-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cardiff 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-3 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Bournemouth
Southampton 2-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-4 Spurs
Liverpool 4-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 4-1 Wolves
Man City 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

You guys know the deal by now.

Cardiff 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 2-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-1 Everton
Arsenal 3-1 Wolves
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

almost forgot about this week matches. lucky i only missed the first game.

Huddersfield 0-1 West Ham
Leicester 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Bournemouth
Southampton 1-1 Watford
Crystal Palace 1-2 Spurs
Liverpool 3-0 Fulham
Chelsea 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Wolves
Man City 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Leicester City
Everton 3-0 Cardiff City
Fulham 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
West Ham United 1-4 Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle United


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Cardiff City
Fulham 2-0 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
West Ham United 0-4 Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-0 Newcastle United


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Wolves 2-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 1-1 Leicester
Everton 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 1-4 Man City
Tottenham 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
Wolves 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 1-2 *Leicester*
*Everton* 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-0 Southampton
*Man Utd* 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-2 *Liverpool*
West Ham 1-4 *Man City*
Tottenham 1-2 *Chelsea* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Wolves* 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-2 *Newcastle*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Wolves 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-2 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-1 Liverpool
West Ham 2-4 Man City
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
Wolves 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gamewek 13
*Brighton & Hove Albion* 1-0 Leicester City
*Everton* 2-0 Cardiff City
*Fulham* 3-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-1 *Liverpool*
West Ham United 0-4 *Manchester City*
Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 *Chelsea* _*Double Points*_
AFC Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
*Wolverhampton Wanderers* 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-0 Newcastle United


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 13 protections for the premiere league .

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Leicester City *I think this is going to be an away win for as they are scoring more than Brighton and Hove Albion so an away win just.

*Everton 3-0 Cardiff City*I think this will a convincing home win for Everton as Cardiff City are letting in too many goals , so a easy home win for Everton *(I am an Everton Fan).* 

*Fulham 0-0 Southampton *I see a boring draw as both teams can’t score so a draw.

*Manchester United 3-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as home win for Manchester United as despite Crystal Palace letting in 4 less goals so a home win.

*Watford 0-3 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool as Watford are simply not strong enough so an away win.

*West Ham United 1-4 Manchester City* I see this a big away win as West Ham United don’t have the firepower to get passed Manchester City so an away win. 

*Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points* *I see this as a away win as even though both teams are good defensively but Chelsea are too go gonig forward, so an away win

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal *I see this as away win just both have similar defences but Arsenal are better gonig forward so an away win.

*Wolverhampton Wandered 2-0 Huddersfield Town *I see this as a home win Wolverhampton Wanderers are just too good going forward so a home win.

*Burnley 1-2 Newcastle United *both teams are next to each other in the league but Newcastle United have the better defence so an away win for Newcastle United .


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gamewek 13
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Cardiff City
Fulham 2-1 Southampton
Manchester United 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-3 Liverpool
West Ham United 1-4 Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-0 Newcastle United


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Leicester City
Everton 2-0 Cardiff City
Fulham 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham United 0-3 Manchester City
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-1 Newcastle United


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-4 Man City
Tottenham 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-2 Arsenal
Wolves 3-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brighton 1-0 Leicester
Everton 3-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Liverpool
West Ham 1-3 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-1 Arsenal
Wolves 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Brighton 1-1 Leicester*
*Everton 2*-0 Cardiff
*Fulham 1*-0 Southampton
*Man Utd 2*-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-*2 Liverpool*
West Ham 1-*4 Man City*
*Tottenham 2*-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-*2 Arsenal*
*Wolves 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Burnley 1-1 Newcastle*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brighton 2-2 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-3 Man City
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-2 Arsenal
Wolves 1-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Brighton 2-3 Leicester
Everton 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Liverpool
West Ham 0-5 Man City
Tottenham 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-2 Arsenal
Wolves 3-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-1 Newcastle

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

By this evening....for real

Brighton 1-2 Leicester
Everton 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 0-2 Liverpool
West Ham 0-2 Man City
Tottenham 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-3 Arsenal
Wolves 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 11 Results*
Renegade	13
Joel	12
Vader	11
The Monster	10
alright_mate	9
Punkhead	9
STALKER	9
farhanc	9
CGS	9
Even Flow	8
Foreshadowed	7
Cliffy	7
Desecrated	7
Roy Mustang	6
Destiny	6
Curry	5

*Gameweek 12 Results*
Punkhead	10
Roy Mustang	9
Vader	8
Curry	8
farhanc	8
Destiny	8
TheFreeMan	8
Renegade	7
Joel	7
CGS	7
Foreshadowed	6
Cliffy	6
STALKER	5
Alright_Mate	4
Desecrated	4
Even Flow	4
The Monster	1

*Updated Table*
Joel	112
Alright_Mate	107
Roy Mustang	104
STALKER	101
Renegade	100
Curry	99
Foreshadowed	99
CGS	99
Punkhead	97
Desecrated	94
farhanc	94
Destiny	93
The Monster	92
Vader	89
Even Flow	85
Cliffy	78
TheFreeMan	72
Kiz	64
Bananas	62
Erik.	60

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Apologies for the delay once again, I've barely on my personal laptop nowadays

Anyway decent weeks all around. Suspiciously huge number of guys predicting Man City 3-1 Man U.......

Anyway keep going lads (This week's results will be up quicker....maybe :side:


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 13*

TheFreeMan	12
farhanc	11
Roy Mustang	9
Punkhead	9
STALKER	9
Vader	9
Alright_Mate	7
Curry	7
Destiny	7
Joel	6
Even Flow	6
Foreshadowed	5
Desecrated	5
Cliffy	5
Renegade	4
CGS	4
The Monster	3

*Updated Table*

Joel	118
Alright_Mate	114
Roy Mustang	113
STALKER	110
Curry	106
Punkhead	106
farhanc	105
Renegade	104
Foreshadowed	104
CGS	103
Destiny	100
Desecrated	99
Vader	98
The Monster	95
Even Flow	90
TheFreeMan	84
Cliffy	83
Kiz	64
Bananas	62
Erik.	60
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right lil earlier this week (thank fuck) 

*As a reminder Cardiff v Wolves is on Friday* 

Cardiff 1-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0- 1Burnley
Huddersfield 0-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cardiff 0-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 1-1 Watford
Man City 4-2 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 14 predictions

*Arsenal 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this a home win just as Arsenal have scored more goals than Tottenham Hotspur so it will be a home win.

*Cardiff City 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as an away win as Cardiff City are leaking goals so an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers .

*Chelsea 3-1 Fulham *I see this was home win as Fulham can’t score goals so a home win for Chelsea .

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley* I see as a home win just as Crystal Palace have better defence by 10 goals so a home win.

*Huddersfield Town 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home win as Huddersfield Town have a better defence so a home just.

*Leicester City 1-1 Watford *I see this as a draw both teams a next to each other and similar records so a draw . 

*Liverpool 1-2 Everton *I see this an away win as Everton are doing ok so a away win just *( I am an Everton Fan).*

*Manchester City 4 -1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win as Manchester City are just too strong so a home win.

*Newcastle United 2-1 West Ham United *I see this as home win just Newcastle United have let in fewer goals.

*Southampton 1-2 Manchester United *I see this as an away win just both teams denfece are similar but Manchester United have a better attack so an away win . 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cardiff 0-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 2-1 Brighton
Leicester 1-1 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Cardiff 1-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardiff 1-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 4-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Cardiff 0-1 *Wolves*
Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
*Leicester* 2-1 Watford
*Man City* 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 *West Ham*
Southampton 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-2 *Spurs* *Double Points*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 14
Cardiff 1-2 *Wolves*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Burnley
*Huddersfield* 1-0 Brighton
*Leicester* 2-1 Watford
*Man City* 4-1 Bournemouth
*Newcastle* 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 4-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs _*Double Points*_
*Liverpool* 2-0 Everton _*Double Points*_


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cardiff 0-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-3 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-1 Fulham
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-1 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cardiff 1-3 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-0 Brighton
Leicester 2-2 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-0 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 14 -
Cardiff 1-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 1-1 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cardiff 1-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 0- 1 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-0 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-1 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Cardiff 1-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-1 Brighton
Leicester 3-1 Watford
Man City 5-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-3 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-3 Everton *Double Points* (please for the love of god everton)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Cardiff 1-1 Wolves*
*Crystal Palace 0-0 Burnley*
Huddersfield 0-*1 Brighton*
*Leicester 2*-1 Watford
*Man City 4*-0 Bournemouth
*Newcastle 1-1 West Ham*
Southampton 0-*1 Man Utd*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-*3 Spurs* *Double Points*
*Liverpool 4*-2 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Cardiff 1-0 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-0 Brighton
Leicester 2-0 Watford
Man City 4-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 1-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Cardiff 1-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-1 Bournemouth
Newcastle 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 3-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-2 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 3-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-1 Brighton
Leicester 2-1 Watford
Man City 3-0 Bournemouth
Newcastle 1-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 4-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Spurs *Double Points*
Liverpool 2-0 Everton *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Bournemouth 3-1 Huddersfield 
Brighton 0-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1- 2 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-1 Arsenal
Spurs 3-0 Southampton


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 14 Results*
Destiny	10
Cliffy	9
Desecrated	9
CGS	8
Alright_Mate	8
Curry	8
TheFreeMan	8
Roy Mustang	6
STALKER	6
Foreshadowed	6
Punkhead	6
Joel	6
Renegade	6
Even Flow	6
Farhanc	5
Vader	5
The Monster	4

*Updated Table*
Joel	124
Alright_Mate	122
Roy Mustang	119
STALKER	116
Curry	114
Punkhead	112
CGS	111
farhanc	110
Renegade	110
Foreshadowed	110
Destiny	110
Desecrated	108
Vader	103
The Monster	99
Even Flow	96
TheFreeMan	92
Cliffy	92

*ELIMINATED - November* 
Kiz	64
Bananas	62
Erik.	60
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Wooo no Monday game ftw 

But Boo weekday game ftl. Make sure you all get your predictions in before the games on Tuesday. Gogogo

Bournemouth 3-1 Huddersfield 
Brighton 0-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-4 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 Leicester
Wolves 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Bournemouth* 2-1 Huddersfield
Brighton 0-0 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 3-1 Cardiff
Watford 0-4 *Man City*
Burnley 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 *Leicester*
Wolves 0-2 *Chelsea*
Man Utd 1-3 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
*Spurs* 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Bournemouth 2-0 Huddersfield 
Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-3 Man City
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 3-0 Southampton


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 15 predictions 

*AFC Bournemouth 2-0 Huddersfield Town * I see this a home win for AFC Bournemouth as both teams are defensively simlair but Huddersfield town have the worst attack so a home win.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 3-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as home both teams have equally weak defensive but Brighton and Hove Albion have socred more so a home win.

*West Ham United 4-0 Cardiff City * I see this a home win for West Ham United they have a better forward line so it should win easily so a home win.

*Watford 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as an away win for Manchester City they have the squad depth so should win.

*Burnley 1-2 Liverpool *I see this a away win for Liverpool as but depth means a win just.

*Everton 3-0 Newcastle United *I see this a big home win for Everton as Newcastle United are not scoring so a home win (*I am an Everton Fan).*

*Fulham 1-2 Leicester *I see this as an away win Leicester have the experience in the league so they will win. 

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-2 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea they have the better squad so a away win.

*Manchester United 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points* *I see this an away win for Arsenal they have better squad so a an away win for Arsenal. 

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur as Southampton are managerless so a home win.

Yours

Farhsn


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield 
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 3-0 Cardiff
Watford 0-4 Man City
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 0-2 Leicester
Wolves 0-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 15
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
*West Ham* 2-1 Cardiff
Watford 0-3 *Man City*
Burnley 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Everton* 3-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Man Utd* 2-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Spurs 2-2 Southampton


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield 
Brighton 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham 3-2 Cardiff
Watford 1-4 Man City
Burnley 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 3-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 4-1 Southampton

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 3-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-2 Man City
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-3 Leicester
Wolves 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-0 Southampton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Bournemouth 1-0 Huddersfield 
Brighton 0-0 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1- 3 Man City
Burnley 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-2 Arsenal
Spurs 3-0 Southampton


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Bournemouth 1*-0 Huddersfield 
Brighton 0-*2 Crystal Palace*
*West Ham 2*-1 Cardiff
Watford 0- *4 Man City*
Burnley 0-*2 Liverpool*
*Everton 2*-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-*2 Leicester*
Wolves 1-*2 Chelsea*
Man Utd 2-*3 Arsenal*
*Spurs 2*-0 Southampton


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 2-1 Huddersfield
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 0-3 Man City
Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 0-3 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 15
Bournemouth*3-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 1-2 Crystal Palace
West Ham*3-1 Cardiff
Watford 2-4*Man City
Burnley 1-0*Liverpool
Everton*1-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-2*Chelsea
Man Utd*2-1 Arsenal**Double Points*
Spurs 2-0 Southampton


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Bournemouth 3-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 1-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 2-0 Cardiff
Watford 1-4 Man City
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-0 Newcastle
Fulham 2-2 Leicester
Wolves 0-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 3-0 Southampton


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Bournemouth 1-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 2-1 Crystal Palace
West Ham 3-1 Cardiff
Watford 0-2 Man City
Burnley 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-0 Newcastle
Fulham 1-0 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 1-0 Southampton


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

I forgot about the midweek games, anyway here is my predictions for Wednesday matches.

Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-1 Newcastle
Fulham 0-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 2-1 Southampton


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Burnley 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 3-1 Newcastle
Fulham 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
Man Utd 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Spurs 3-1 Southampton


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-0 Watford


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 16
AFC Bournemouth 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 5-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-2 *Southampton*
*Manchester United* 2-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-3 *Manchester City* _*Double Points*_
Leicester City 2-3 *Tottenham Hotspur*
*Newcastle United* 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
*Everton* 2-0 Watford


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Gameweek 16
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-0 Southampton
Manchester United 2-2 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 0-3 Manchester City _*Double Points*_
Leicester City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-0 Watford


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 16
AFC Bournemouth 2-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 1-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-0 Watford


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 16
AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 2-2 Southampton
Manchester United 0-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City**Double Points*
Leicester City 2-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-1 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

AFC Bournemouth 1-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-1 *Brighton & Hove Albion*
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
*Manchester United* 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 0-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-2 *Tottenham Hotspur*
Newcastle United 0-1 *Wolverhampton Wanderers*
*Everton* 2-0 Watford


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 2-1 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 0-4 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-1 Watford


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 2-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 3-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-1 Watford


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are week 16 premier league predictions 

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool* I see this as an away win just as both sides are socring but liverpool have the better defence so an away win.

*Arsenal 4-0 Huddersfield Town* I see this as a home win as Arsenal are too strong up front so a home win.

*Burnley 1-2 Brighton & Hove Albion *both teams have a week denfece but Brighton and Hove Albion have scored more goals so an away win just.

*Cardiff City 1-2 Southampton *both teams have simlair records but with a new mamanger Southampton so the team will be up for it to empress the new manager so an away win just.

*Manchester United 2-0 Fulham *I see this a home win for Manchester United as Fulham despite Claudio Ranieri it is the same team so a home win.

*West Ham United 3-1 Crystal Palace *I see this london derby as home win as West Ham united have scored more goals so a home win.

*Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points* *I see this as an away win for Manchester City both teams are strong but Manchester City are too strong so an away win.

*Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as away win just both defences are similar but Tottenham Hotspur are better going forward so an away win just.

*Newcastle United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as a draw as both teams simlair so a draw.

*Everton 2-1 Watford *I see this game as an Everton win as Marco silva know what most of Watford players can do so a home win *( I am an Everton Fan).*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

AFC Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 2-0 Fulham
West Ham United 3-2 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 2-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 3-1 Watford


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Brighton
Cardiff 1-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Fulham
West Ham 2-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-2 Man City *Double Points*
Leicester 1-3 Spurs
Newcastle 1-1 Wolves
Everton 0-1 Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 3-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-3 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 2-0 Watford


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

AFC Bournemouth 1-4 Liverpool
Arsenal 5-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-2 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-2 Southampton
Manchester United 3-2 Fulham
West Ham United 3-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 2-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Everton 3-0 Watford

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Bournemouth 1-*2 Liverpool*
*Arsenal 3*-0 Huddersfield
*Burnley 1-1 Brighton*
*Cardiff 2*-1 Southampton
*Man Utd 2*-0 Fulham
*West Ham 2*-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 2-*4 Man City* *Double Points*
Leicester 1-*2 Spurs*
*Newcastle 2*-1 Wolves
*Everton 2*-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

FC Bournemouth 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 1-1 Southampton
Manchester United 1-0 Fulham
West Ham United 1-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-2 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-2 Wolves
Everton 1-0 Watford

Results shall be done later/tomorrow when I have some free time.


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

FC Bournemouth 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-0 Brighton & Hove Albion
Cardiff City 2-1 Southampton
Manchester United 3-0 Fulham
West Ham United 2-0 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 1-1 Manchester City *Double Points*
Leicester City 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 2-0 Wolves
Everton 3-1 Watford


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Leicester City 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur
Newcastle United 1-2 Wolves
Everton 2-0 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 15 Results*
The Monster	14
Renegade	13
Destiny	13
Even Flow	12
farhanc	8
Cliffy	8
Desecrated	8
Roy Mustang	7
Punkhead	7
Joel	7
Foreshadowed	6
Alright_Mate	6
CGS	5
TheFreeMan	5
Vader	4
STALKER	2

*Updated Table*
Joel	131
Alright_Mate	128
Roy Mustang	126
Renegade	123
Destiny	123
Punkhead	119
STALKER	118
farhanc	118
CGS	116
Foreshadowed	116
Desecrated	116
Curry	114
The Monster	113
Even Flow	108
Vader	107
Cliffy	100
TheFreeMan	97

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Joel & Alright_Mate slowly beginning to pull away at the top with a bunch of guy battling for positions in the middle of the park. With all the rotations coming in December could end up being a hardish month to predict, may even be worth taking a risk here and there. In any case shall see. 

Also as always in Jan we will be switching up the game, so get as much points as you can before the.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man City 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Watford 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Man City 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Watford 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-3 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Man City* 2-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Leicester*
Wolves 2-2 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-0 Newcastle
*Tottenham* 3-0 Burnley
*Watford* 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-3 *West Ham*
Southampton 0-3 *Arsenal*
Brighton 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-2 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 2-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Watford 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-4 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Man City 4-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Watford 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-3 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 17
*Man City* 3-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Bournemouth
*Huddersfield* 2-1 Newcastle
*Tottenham* 4-0 Burnley
*Watford* 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 *Arsenal*
Brighton 1-1 Chelsea
*Liverpool* 2-0 Man Utd _*Double Points*_


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Man City 3-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-2 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-2 Newcastle
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Watford 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Man City 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Watford 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-3 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Man City 5-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-2 Newcastle
Tottenham 3-0 Burnley
Watford 3-1 Cardiff
Fulham 3-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-3 Arsenal
Brighton 2-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-3 Man Utd *Double Points*

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Man City 3-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Leicester
Wolves 1-0 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Watford 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 17 premier league predictions 

*Manchester City 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as Manchester City played Wednesday night in the champions league so there will be some residual effects of that game and playing at 12:30 Saturday meaning roughly 2 days, 14 hours, 30 minutes between matches so an away win just for Everton *( I am an Everton Fan).*

*Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester City * I see this as an away win as both teams defences are similar but Leicester City have scored more so an away win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 AFC Bournemouth* i see this as an away win as AFC Bournemouth have scored more so it will be an away win.

*Huddersfield town 1-1 Newcastle United * I see this as a draw both teams have let in goals and manager of the month winner have problems so a draw.

*Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Burnley* I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur they have the better attack so it will be a home win.

*Watford 3-0 Cardiff City* I see this as an home win for Watford as they have scored more goals than Cardiff City so a home win.

*Fulham 1-2 West Ham United * I see this as an away as West Ham United as Fulham have let in too many goals so an away win.

*Southampton 1-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away as Arsenal have are scoring so an away win.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-2 Chelsea *I see this an away win for Chelsea they are just too strong so an away win.

*Liverpool 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points** I see this as an home win just as even though as Liverpool are top Manchester United will be up for it so a home win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Man City 3-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 3.-0 Burnley
Watford 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-0 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Man City 3-0 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 3-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Watford 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-3 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Man City 3-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-1 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 0-1 Newcastle
Tottenham 1-0 Burnley
Watford 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-3 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I shall do the Calculations when I’m a bit more alert

Man City 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-0 Bournemouth
Huddersfield 1-0 Newcastle
Tottenham 2-0 Burnley
Watford 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 15 Results*
> The Monster	14
> Renegade	13
> Destiny	13
> ...


Hey CGS, do I not get 4 points for week 15?



Curry said:


> *Burnley 0-2 Liverpool*
> Everton 3-1 Newcastle
> Fulham 1-2 Leicester
> Wolves 2-2 Chelsea
> ...


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Crystal Palace 1-*2 Leicester*
*Wolves 1-1 Bournemouth*
*Huddersfield 1*-0 Newcastle
*Tottenham 2*-0 Burnley
*Watford 2*-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-*2 West Ham*
Southampton 1-*4 Arsenal*
Brighton 0-*2 Chelsea*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Southampton 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 16*
Foreshadowed	8
Alright_Mate	8
Renegade	8
CGS	8
Desecrated	8
Roy Mustang	7
The Monster	7
Destiny	7
Cliffy	6
TheFreeMan	6
Vader	5
Punkhead	5
Curry	5
farhanc	5
Even Flow	5
Joel	4
STALKER	4

*Gameweek 17*
Destiny	19
Renegade	14
Curry	14
Alright_Mate	13
Foreshadowed	12
Punkhead	11
Even Flow	11
Roy Mustang	9
Vader	9
farhanc	8
TheFreeMan	8
Desecrated	7
CGS	7
The Monster	6
Cliffy	6
Joel	5
STALKER	5

*Updated Table*
Alright_Mate	149
Destiny	149
Renegade	145
Roy Mustang	142
Joel	140
Curry	137
Foreshadowed	136
Punkhead	135
farhanc	131
CGS	131
Desecrated	131
STALKER	127
The Monster	126
Even Flow	124
Vader	121
Cliffy	112
TheFreeMan	111

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Damn those Week 17 scores.......It does seem like the last 2 weeks have really broken up the pack though. The next month is gonna be very interesting. 

Anyway, onto the next week. (FYI Curry - Apologies and points added)

Gameweek 18 
Wolves 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Cardiff 0-1 Man Utd
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Cardiff 0-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 4-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-2 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Cardiff 0-2 Man Utd
Everton 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
West Ham 1-2 Watford
Cardiff 1-1 Man Utd
Everton 2-2 Spurs


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Wolves 1-4 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Burnley
*Bournemouth* 2-1 Brighton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-1 *Southampton*
*Man City* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 2-1 Fulham
*West Ham* 3-1 Watford
Cardiff 0-2 *Man Utd*
Everton 1-2 *Spurs*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-1 Southampton
Man City 4-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 1-1 Watford
Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-3 Spurs


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Wolves 1-*3 Liverpool*

will do the rest later

-----

EDIT: For some reason I thought it was Friday already... derp.

-----

*Arsenal 2*-1 Burnley
*Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Leicester
*Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton*
*Man City 4*-0 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle 2*-1 Fulham
*West Ham 3*-2 Watford
Cardiff 1-*2 Man Utd*
Everton 1-*2 Spurs*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

My Week 18 premier league predictions 

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-4 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool as they have the best defence in league so an away win.

*Arsenal 3-0 Burnley* I see this as home win as Burnley have the joint second worst defence in the league letting in 33 goals so a home win for Arsenal.

*AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home win AFC Bournemouth have scored more goals so a home win .

*Chelsea 3-2 Leicester City *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they are too strong going forward so a home win.

*Huddersfield Town 0-3 Southampton *I see this as an away win as Southampton have the better squad so an away win .

*Manchester City 5-0 Crystal Palace *I see this as a big home win for Manchester City they have scored the moat goals so a home win.

*Newcastle United 1-0 Fulham *I see this a home win just both teams are similar in terms of goals but Newcastle are a more blended squad so a home win just.

*West Ham United 2-2 Watford *I see this a draw as the only difference between the 2 teams is West Ham United have scored 2 more goals hence the draw.

*Cardiff City 1-2 Manchester United * I see this as an away win as the new Manchester United manager Ole Gunnar Solskjaer will play a different way so it will be an away win.

*Everton 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as a home win as Everton will be at home and want give the fans a good Christmas present , so a home win *( I am an Everton Fan).*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

I believe I scored 12 for Gameweek 17 not 13 (Y)

Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-1 Fulham
West Ham 3-2 Watford
Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Wolves 2-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-1 Southampton
Man City 6-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Cardiff 0-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 18
Wolves 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Arsenal* 3-0 Burnley
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Brighton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 *Southampton*
*Man City* 5-1 Crystal Palace
*Newcastle* 3-1 Fulham
*West Ham* 2-0 Watford
Cardiff 1-2 *Man Utd*
Everton 2-3 *Spurs*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wolves 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 3-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Cardiff 2-2 Man Utd
Everton 0-1 Spurs


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wolves 1-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 2-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-2 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-1 Watford
Cardiff 0-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Wolves 2-1 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-2 Burnley
Bournemouth 3-1 Brighton
Chelsea 4-1 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-2 Southampton
Man City 5-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 2-2 Fulham
West Ham 3-1 Watford
Cardiff 2-3 Man Utd
Everton 1-3 Spurs

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wolves 1-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-0 Brighton
Chelsea 3-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 1-1 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-0 Watford
Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 1-2 Spurs


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Wolves 0-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-2 Southampton
Man City 4-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-1 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 2-3 Spurs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Wolves 0-2 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 2-1 Brighton
Chelsea 2-0 Leicester
Huddersfield 0-1 Southampton
Man City 3-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-0 Fulham
West Ham 2-2 Watford
Cardiff 1-2 Man Utd
Everton 2-3 Spurs


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry about the double post but here is my predictions for the 26th/27th Dec.

Fulham 2-0 Wolves 
Leicester 0-2 Man City	
Liverpool 2-1 Newcastle
Man United 1-0 Huddersfield	
Tottenham 2-0	Bournemouth	
Burnley 1-1 Everton	
Crystal Palace 2-0 Cardiff	
Brighton 0-1 Arsenal	
Watford 0-1 Chelsea	
Southampton 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fulham 0-2 Wolves 
Leicester 1-2 Man City	
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 3-0 Huddersfield	
Tottenham 3-2 Bournemouth	
Burnley 0-1 Everton	
Crystal Palace 2-1 Cardiff	
Brighton 0-2 Arsenal	
Watford 1-1 Chelsea	
Southampton 1-1 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fulham 0-1 Wolves 
Leicester 2-2 Man City	
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Man United 3-1 Huddersfield	
Tottenham 2-1 Bournemouth	
Burnley 1-2 Everton	
Crystal Palace 2-0 Cardiff	
Brighton 2-3 Arsenal	
Watford 1-1 Chelsea	
Southampton 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fulham 1-2 *Wolves*
Leicester 1-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Newcastle
*Man United* 4-1 Huddersfield
*Tottenham* 3-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-2 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 1-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-3 *Arsenal*
Watford 0-3 *Chelsea*
Southampton 2-2 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 18 Results*
Curry	10
CGS	8
Alright_Mate	8
Joel	8
The Monster	7
Desecrated	7
Even Flow	7
STALKER	7
Roy Mustang	6
Punkhead	6
Destiny	6
Renegade	5
Foreshadowed	5
farhanc	5
Vader	5
Cliffy	5
TheFreeMan	4

*Updated Table*
Alright_Mate	156
Destiny	155
Renegade	150
Roy Mustang	148
Joel	148
Curry	147
Foreshadowed	141
Punkhead	141
CGS	139
Desecrated	138
farhanc	136
STALKER	134
The Monster	133
Even Flow	131
Vader	126
Cliffy	117
TheFreeMan	115
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Thought i would try get this into before craziness ensues. 

So going into Christmas Alright_Mate tops the table (albeit a pretty tight lead). Ca he keep it up going into the new year?

I'll try keep things as up to date as possible over the next 2 weeks but obviously it won't be easy

Fulham 0-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Man United 3-1 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-3 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fulham 1-2 Wolves 
Leicester 1-3 Man City	
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 4-0 Huddersfield	
Tottenham 3-1 Bournemouth	
Burnley 1-1 Everton	
Crystal Palace 2-0 Cardiff	
Brighton 1-2 Arsenal	
Watford 2-2 Chelsea	
Southampton 3-2 West Ham


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Fulham 2-2 Wolves 
Leicester 1-4 Man City
Liverpool 3-1 Newcastle
Man United 4-2 Huddersfield
Tottenham 4-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-2 Cardiff
Brighton 1-3 Arsenal
Watford 2-1 Chelsea
Southampton 4-2 West Ham

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 19
Fulham 1-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 *Man City*
*Liverpool* 3-0 Newcastle
*Man United* 3-0 Huddersfield
*Tottenham* 4-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 *Everton*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-3 *Arsenal*
Watford 1-3 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 3-2 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fulham 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle
Man United 4-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 2-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Man Utd 4-1 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Cardiff
Brighton 0-3 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fulham 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-2 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 3-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 4-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 0-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 0-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-2 Arsenal
Watford 1-3 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fulham 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 3-1 Huddersfield
Tottenham 4-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-3 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-2 West Ham

Best of luck trying to track all this the next few weeks (Y)


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 19 premier league predictions .

*Fulham 0-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as an away win for Wolverhampton Wanderers as Fulham are not gelling together so an away win.

*Leicester City 1-3 Manchester City* I see this an away win Manchester City have scored already 50 goals so an away win.

*Liverpool 4-0 Newcastle United * I see this as a home win for Liverpool they are too strong for their ex manager so a home win.

*Manchester United 5-0 Huddersfield Town* even tough both teams defences are similar Manchester United attack is stronger so a home win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur as they are too strong gonig forward .

*Burnley 0-3 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they are too strong for Burnley so an away win (I am an Everton Fan).

*Crystal Palace 1-0 Cardiff City *I see this as a home win as Crystal Palace have a better defence so a home win just.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-3 Arsenal* I see this as away win the denfeces are similar but gonig forward arsenal have scored 40 goals so it is an away win.

*Watford 1-3 Chelsea *I see this fixture as an away Chelsea are too strong so an away win.

*Southampton 1-2 West Ham United *I save this as an away win as West Ham United have scored more and have a better defence so an away win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fulham 0-1 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Man United 3-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-1 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 West Ham


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Fulham 1-2 Wolves
Leicester 1-3 Man City
Liverpool 3-0 Newcastle
Man United 4-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 3-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-2 Everton
Crystal Palace 2-1 Cardiff
Brighton 1-3 Arsenal
Watford 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fulham 1-*2 Wolves*
Leicester 2-*4 Man City*
*Liverpool 3*-0 Newcastle
*Man United 3*-0 Huddersfield
*Tottenham 3*-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-*2 Everton*
*Crystal Palace 2*-1 Cardiff
Brighton 2-*3 Arsenal*
Watford 1-*2 Chelsea*
*Southampton 2*-1 West Ham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Leicester 1-2 Man City
Liverpool 2-0 Newcastle
Man United 2-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 4-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-1 Everton
Crystal Palace 1-0 Cardiff
Brighton 1-1 Arsenal
Watford 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Brighton 0-2 *Everton*
Fulham 1-1 Huddersfield
*Leicester* 2-0 Cardiff
*Tottenham* 3-1 Wolves
*Watford* 2-1 Newcastle
*Liverpool* 4-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-3 *West Ham*
Southampton 1-5 *Manchester City*
*Manchester Utd* 4-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Brighton 1-2 Everton
Fulham 1-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-0 Wolves
Watford 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester Utd 3-2 Bournemouth


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Brighton 0-2 Everton
Fulham 2-1 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 2-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-3 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester Utd 4-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Brighton 1-2 Everton
Fulham 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Manchester City
Manchester Utd 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Brighton 0-2 Everton
Fulham 2-1 Huddersfield
Leciester 2-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 1-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-4 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Brighton 0-1 Everton
Fulham 2-2 Huddersfield
Leciester 2-1 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 1-2 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Chelsea
Burnley 0-3 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 4-0 Bournemouth 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 20
Brighton 1-1 Everton
*Fulham* 2-1 Huddersfield
*Leicester* 2-0 Cardiff
*Tottenham* 2-0 Wolves
Watford 1-1 Newcastle
*Liverpool* 3-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
Crystal Palace 1-2 *Chelsea*
Burnley 1-3 *West Ham*
Southampton 2-4 *Manchester City*
*Manchester Utd* 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Brighton 1-2 Everton
Fulham 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-0 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-3 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Brighton 0-2 Everton
Fulham 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 2-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea
Burnley 1-3 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Manchester City
Manchester Utd 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 20 predictions for premier league.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-4 Everton *I see this as an away win as Everton are too strong for Brighton and Hove Albion so an away win *( I am an Everton Fan).*

*Fulham 2-2 Huddersfield Town * I see this as a draw as both teams are letting in goals so a draw.

*Leicester City 3-0 Cardiff City * I see this as an home win Leicester city are just too strong for Cardiff City so a home win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as a home win for Tottenham Hotspur as they are strong forward but Wolverhampton Wanderers will score as they some top midfielder so a home win .

*Watford 2-1 Newcastle * I see this as home win as Newcastle have not scored much so a home win for Watford .

*Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal **Double Points* I see this as home win just both team are scoring but Liverpool have the better defence so a home win for Liverpool.

*Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea as the will too strong for Crystal Palace so an away win for Chelsea .

*Burnley 0-3 West Ham United *I see this as an way win for West Ham united as they are scoring more goals than Burnley so an away win for West Ham United.

*Southampton 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as an away win as Manchester City will be too strong in the attack so an away win for Manchester City .

*Manchester United 3-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an away win for Manchester United they are now more attacking so a home win for Manchester United .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Even Flow (Jun 10, 2005)

Brighton 1-3 Everton
Fulham 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-3 Chelsea
Burnley 0-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-3 Everton
Fulham 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 2-0 Bournemouth


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Brighton 1-*3 Everton*
*Fulham 2*-1 Huddersfield
*Leicester 2*-0 Cardiff
*Tottenham 3*-2 Wolves
*Watford 2*-1 Newcastle
*Liverpool 3*-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Chelsea*
Burnley 0-*3 West Ham*
Southampton 0-*2 Man City*
*Man Utd 4*-0 Bournemouth


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Brighton 1-2 Everton
Fulham 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 3-1 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 4-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brighton 0-1 Everton
Fulham 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 4-0 Wolves
Watford 2-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-1 Chelsea
Burnley 0-0 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

I’ll be on a lil later to calculate the scores properly.

Brighton 1-2 Everton
Fulham 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 2-1 Wolves
Watford 2-0 Newcastle
Liverpool 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 3-1 Bournemouth


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Brighton 1-1 Everton
Fulham 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 2-0 Wolves
Watford 2-1 Newcastle
Liverpool 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Chelsea
Burnley 0-1 West Ham
Southampton 0-1 Man City
Man Utd 3-0 Bournemouth


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 19 Results*
Curry	11
farhanc	10
CGS	9
Destiny	9
Joel	8
Vader	8
Renegade	7
TheFreeMan	7
The Monster	6
Foreshadowed	6
Even Flow	6
Desecrated	6
Punkhead	5
STALKER	5
Cliffy	5
Roy Mustang	4
Alright_Mate	3

*Gameweek 20 Results*
Roy Mustang	10
Foreshadowed	10
Curry	10
Vader	10
Renegade	9
Joel	9
Alright_Mate	8
CGS	8
Destiny	8
Punkhead	7
Even Flow	6
STALKER	6
TheFreeMan	6
Cliffy	5
The Monster	5
farhanc	5
Desecrated	5

*Updated Table*
Destiny	172
Curry	168
Alright_Mate	167
Renegade	166
Joel	165
Roy Mustang	162
Foreshadowed	157
CGS	156
Punkhead	153
farhanc	151
Desecrated	149
STALKER	145
The Monster	144
Vader	144
Even Flow	143
TheFreeMan	128
Cliffy	127
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

Right so everyone made the 120 point barrier to get into January and as always we switch the game up! 

So between Jan & March, the *bottom two* users will be eliminated *each month*. In April the *bottom two* users will be eliminated *each week.*

Time to consider those predictions a little bit harder boys. 

Happy New Year and Good Luck to all! 

*Gameweek 21*
Everton 1-1 Leicester
Arsenal 1-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 0-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-1 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Everton 2-2 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Chelsea 1-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-5 Man Utd
Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Everton 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

What a nice little slip up :argh:

Everton 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 4-2 Fulham
Cardiff 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 3-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Wolves 3-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 21
*Everton* 2-1 Leicester
*Arsenal* 3-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
*Chelsea* 2-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-1 *Burnley*
*West Ham* 3-0 Brighton
*Wolves* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 2-1 Liverpool _*Double Points*_


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Everton 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 4-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Wolves 1-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Everton* 2-0 Leicester
*Arsenal* 3-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 *Spurs*
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
*Chelsea* 3-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-0 Burnley
*West Ham* 2-1 Brighton
*Wolves* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-4 *Man Utd*
Man City 2-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 21 premier league predictions 

*Everton 3-1 Leicester *I see this as a home win as Everton have the better technical players so a home win . *(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Arsenal 4-1 Fulham *I see this as a home win Arsenal are too strong for Fulham so a home win.

*Cardiff City 0-3 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as an away win Tottenham Hotspur will too strong so an away win.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 Watford *I see this as an away win for Watford as they have a better defence so an away win.

*Chelsea 3-1 Southampton *Chelsea are too strong gonig forward so a home win .

*Huddersfield Town 1-0 Burnley *I see this as a home win as Huddersfield Town have a marginally better Defence so a home win. 

*West Ham United 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home win just as West Ham united have slightly better squad so a home win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win as Wolverhampton Wanderers have some top players so a a home win.

*Newcastle United 2-3 Manchester United *I see this as away win just both teams are leaknig goals but Manchester United are took going forward so an away win .

*Manchester City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* *I see this as an home win just Manchester City are technically better than Liverpool so a home win just.

*Happy New year* 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Everton 1-1 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-1 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-1 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-3 Man Utd
Man City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Everton 2-1 Leicester
Arsenal 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-3 Spurs
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Chelsea 2-1 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-1 Burnley
West Ham 2-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Everton 2*-1 Leicester
*Arsenal 3*-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-*3 Spurs*
*Bournemouth 1*-0 Watford
*Chelsea 2*-0 Southampton
*Huddersfield 1*-0 Burnley
*West Ham 2*-1 Brighton
*Wolves 2-2 Crystal Palace*
Newcastle 0-*4 Man Utd*
Man City 2-*3 Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Everton*1-1 Leicester
Arsenal*2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-3*Spurs
Bournemouth 2-2 Watford
Chelsea*3-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 0-0*Burnley
West Ham*2-1 Brighton
Wolves*3-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3*Man Utd
Man City*2-1 Liverpool**Double Points*


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Everton 2-0 Leicester
Arsenal 3-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-2 Spurs
Bournemouth 1-2 Watford
Chelsea 2-0 Southampton
Huddersfield 1-0 Burnley
West Ham 1-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-0 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Man City 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

West Ham 1-3 *Arsenal*
Brighton 0-3 *Liverpool*
Burnley 1-1 Fulham
*Cardiff* 2-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 0-0 Watford
*Leicester* 2-0 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-0 Newcastle
*Everton* 3-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 2-2 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
*Manchester City* 5-1 Wolves


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-3 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-0 Bournemouth
Tottenham 3-3 Man Utd *Double Points*
Man City 4-0 Wolves


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

West Ham 0-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-1 Liverpool
Burnley 0-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Leicester 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Tottenham 3-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Man City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Brighton 1-3 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 3-2 Watford
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Man City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 Fulham
Cardiff 2-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Watford
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Bournemouth
Tottenham 3-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Man City 4-1 Wolves


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Ham 2-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-3 Liverpool
Burnley 1-2 Fulham
Cardiff 0-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 3-2 Bournemouth
Tottenham 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*
Man City 2-1 Wolves


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my week 22 premier league predictions 

*West Ham United 1-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away win despite similar defensive records so an away win.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 0-4 Liverpool *I see this as an away win Liverpool as a squad are too strong so an away win.

*Burnley 2-1 Fulham *I see this as a home win just a Burnley are more of a team so a home win.

*Cardiff City 2-1 Huddersfield Town* I see this as a home win for Cardiff City just so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 0-1 Watford *I see this as an away win as Watford have scored 11 more goals , so an away win.

*Leicester City 2-0 Southampton *I see this as a home as Leicester City have a much better defence so a home win.

*Chelsea 3-0 Newcastle United *I see this as big home for Chelsea as the have far superior attack so a home win.

*Everton 4-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home as technically Everton a much better so a home win *( I am an Everton Fan).* 

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Manchester United *Double Points* *I see this as a high scoring game but a home win for Tottenham Hotspur.

*Manchester City 5-2 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as big home win but Wolverhampton Wanderers have some quality players and could score but still a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 22
West Ham 1-2 *Arsenal*
Brighton 1-3 *Liverpool*
*Burnley* 1-0 Fulham
*Cardiff* 2-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
*Leicester* 2-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-2 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-2 *Manchester Utd* _*Double Points*_
*Manchester City* 4-0 Wolves


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 22
West Ham 1-3 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Watford
Leicester 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-2 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Gameweek 22*

West Ham 1-*3 Arsenal*
Brighton 0-*2 Liverpool*
*Burnley 1-1 Fulham*
*Cardiff 1*-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-*2 Watford*
*Leicester 2*-0 Southampton
*Chelsea 2*-0 Newcastle
*Everton 2*-1 Bournemouth
*Tottenham 2-2 Manchester Utd* *Double Points*
*Manchester City 4*-1 Wolves


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 22
West Ham 1-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Watford
Leicester 1-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 2-2 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

West Ham 2-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-3 Liverpool
Burnley 1-1 Fulham
Cardiff 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-0 Watford
Leicester 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Newcastle
Everton 2-0 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
Manchester City 2-0 Wolves


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 2-2 Arsenal
Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 1-0 Fulham
Cardiff 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Leicester 3-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 3-0 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
Manchester City 4-0 Wolves


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Failed. Shall be done soon

Brighton 0-2 Liverpool
Burnley 0-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Watford
Leicester 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Newcastle
Everton 1-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 1-1 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

FUCK.

Everton 2-1 Bournemouth
Tottenham 2-1 Manchester Utd *Double Points*
Manchester City 3-1 Wolves


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

*Gameweek 23*

Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 3-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 1-4 Man City
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gameweek 23

Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 1-3 Man City
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 23

Wolves 2-2 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 3-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 1-4 Man City
Fulham 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Gameweek 23

Wolves 2-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-4 Man City
Fulham 0-3 Tottenham


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Wolves* 2-1 Leicester
*Liverpool* 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-0 Cardiff
*Man Utd* 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-3 *Everton*
*Arsenal* 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-3 *Man City*
Fulham 0-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Wolves 2-0 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 4-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-5 Man City
Fulham 0-3 Tottenham


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Wolves 2-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-1 Burnley
Newcastle 1-1 Cardiff
Man Utd 3-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-6 Man City
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Herr are my week 23 premier league predictions 

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-3 Leicester City * I see this as an away win for Leicester City as they have a better defence and attack, so an away win.

*Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace *As Liverpool are to with the best defence so a home win.

*Watford 3-1 Burnley *I see this as a home win for Watford as have superior defence so a home win.

*Newcastle United 1-0 Cardiff City *I see this as a home win just as Newcastle have let 10 less goals so a home win.

*Manchester United 2-0 Brighton and Hove Albion *Even though Brighton and Hove Albion have a better defence by 2 goals I still see this as a home for Manchester United .

*AFC Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham United * I see this as an away win as West Ham united have a better defensive line than AFC Bournemouth so an away win just.

*Southampton 1-3 Everton *I see this as away win as Everton have scored 10 more goals than Southampton and have more technically gifted players so an away win *( I am Everton Fan).*

*Arsenal 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points* *I see this as a home win just as Arsenal have scored more goal than Chelsea so a home win just.

*Huddersfield Town 1-4 Manchester City *I see as a away win for Manchester City as Huddersfield Town have no manager so a ship without a captain so an away win.

*Fulham 1-1 Tottenham Hotspur *I see this as a draw both top scores for Tottenham Hotspur are out Kane inured and Son Heung-min is at the Asian CUP and the rest of the team are not scoring so a draw.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 23
*Wolves* 2-0 Leicester
*Liverpool* 3-0 Crystal Palace
*Watford* 2-1 Burnley
*Newcastle* 1-0 Cardiff
*Man Utd* 4-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea _*Double Points*_
Huddersfield 0-5 *Man City*
Fulham 1-2 *Tottenham*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 23
Wolves 2-1 Leicester
Liverpool 4-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-2 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-4 Man City
Fulham 1-3 Tottenham


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Wolves 2-0 Leicester
Liverpool 3-1 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-0 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 1-6 Man City
Fulham 0-0 Tottenham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 2-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 2-0 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-2 West Ham
Southampton 2-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 1-4 Man City
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh....today....promise 

Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 2-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 1-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 2-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-4 Man City
Fulham 0-1 Tottenham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Wolves 2*-1 Leicester
*Liverpool 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Watford 1-1 Burnley*
*Newcastle 1*-0 Cardiff
*Man Utd 3*-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 1-*2 West Ham*
Southampton 0-*1 Everton*
*Arsenal 1-1 Chelsea* *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-*4 Man City*
Fulham 1-*2 Tottenham*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Wolves 1-1 Leicester
Liverpool 3-0 Crystal Palace
Watford 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-0 Cardiff
Man Utd 3-1 Brighton
Bournemouth 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-2 Everton
Arsenal 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Huddersfield 0-4 Man City
Fulham 0-2 Tottenham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 21 Results*
farhanc	13
Joel	11
The Monster	10
Vader	10
Destiny	7
Curry	7
Desecrated	7
Roy Mustang	6
Foreshadowed	6
Renegade	6
STALKER	6
Alright_Mate	5
TheFreeMan	5
CGS	5
Punkhead	4

*Gameweek 22 Results*
Punkhead	7
Renegade	4
Roy Mustang	9
Foreshadowed	6
Alright_Mate	4
The Monster	8
farhanc	6
Joel	6
Vader	10
TheFreeMan	7
STALKER	11
Desecrated	6
Destiny	5
CGS	4
Curry	2

*Gameweek 23 Results*
Renegade	9
The Monster	8
Punkhead	8
Joel	8
Vader	8
TheFreeMan	8
Curry	8
STALKER	7
Desecrated	7
CGS	7
Foreshadowed	6
Roy Mustang	6
Alright_Mate	6
farhanc	6
Destiny	6


*Updated Table*
Destiny	190
Joel	190
Curry	185
Renegade	185
Roy Mustang	183
Alright_Mate	182
farhanc	176
Foreshadowed	175
CGS	172
Punkhead	172
Vader	172
The Monster	170
Desecrated	169
STALKER	169
TheFreeMan	148
Even Flow	143
Cliffy	127

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _

What a pain that was. Anyway Final week until the bottom 2 people get eliminated!. 

*Gameweek 24*
Arsenal vs Cardiff
Fulham vs Brighton
Huddersfield vs Everton
Wolves vs West Ham
Man Utd vs Burnley
Newcastle vs Man City
Bournemouth vs Chelsea
Southampton vs Crystal Palace
Liverpool vs Leicester
Spurs vs Watford


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-2 Everton
Wolves 2-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 Watford


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-2 Everton
Wolves 2-2 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-2 Leicester
Spurs 1-1 Watford


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Everton
Wolves 2-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Spurs 1-0 Watford


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Everton
Wolves 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 4-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 2-2 Chelsea
Southampton 0-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 0-1 Watford


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my predictions for gameweek 24

*Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff Ctiy *I see this as home win as Arsenal have a much better team so a home win

*Fulham 1-2 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as an away win just a Fulham have let the most goals in the league so an away win just.

*Huddersfield Town 0-2 Everton *I see this as an away win as Everton have a better attack so an away win *( I am an Everton Fan)*.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-2 West Ham United *I see this as away win just as West Ham United have scored more goals so an away win just.

*Manchester United 3-0 Burnley *I see this a home win as Manchester United have a better forward line so a home win. 

*Newcastle United 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as big away win Newcastle United squad is not good enough , so an away win.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away win with Higuain in the squad I see an away win .

*Southampton 1-2 Crystal Palace *I see this as away win a Crystal Palace have a better defence so an away win just.

*Liverpool 2-1 Leicester City *I see this as a home win for Liverpool they have the best defence so a home win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Watford *I see this a home win just as Watford are not as strong so a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 24
*Arsenal* 3-1 Cardiff
*Fulham* 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-3 *Everton*
Wolves 2-2 West Ham
*Man Utd* 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-3 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 1-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-1 Leicester
*Spurs* 2-1 Watford


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-1 Everton
Wolves 2-1 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 Watford


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-2 Everton
Wolves 2-0 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-0 Leicester
Spurs 2-2 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-1 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-3 Everton
Wolves 3-1 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 3-1 Watford


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Arsenal 3-0 Cardiff
Fulham 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-2 Everton
Wolves 2-2 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-4 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 1-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Spurs 1-1 Watford


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Arsenal* 3-0 Cardiff
*Fulham* 1-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 0-2 *Everton*
*Wolves* 2-1 West Ham
*Man Utd* 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-2 *Man City*
Bournemouth 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Southampton* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 3-0 Leicester
*Spurs* 2-0 Watford


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Arsenal 3*-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-*2 Brighton*
Huddersfield 0-*2 Everton*
*Wolves 2*-0 West Ham
*Man Utd 4*-1 Burnley
Newcastle 0-*3 Man City*
Bournemouth 1-*2 Chelsea*
Southampton 1-*2 Crystal Palace*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Leicester
*Spurs 2-2 Watford*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Arsenal 2-0 Cardiff
Fulham 0-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 1-1 Everton
Wolves 3-2 West Ham
Man Utd 2-0 Burnley
Newcastle 0-3 Man City
Bournemouth 1-2 Chelsea
Southampton 2-2 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Leicester
Spurs 2-1 Watford


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Arsenal 1-0 Cardiff
Fulham 2-0 Brighton
Huddersfield 2-0 Everton
Wolves 1-0 West Ham
Man Utd 3-0 Burnley
Newcastle 1-2 Man City
Bournemouth 1-1 Chelsea
Southampton 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 3-1 Leicester
Spurs 1-0 Watford


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Newcastle United
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-1 Watford
Burnley 3-2 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham
Everton 1-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers
Cardiff City 1-2 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-2 Manchester United
Manchester City 4-1 Arsenal
West Ham United 1-3 Liverpool


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tottenham 3-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham
Everton 2-2 Wolves
Cardiff 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-3 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points* ?
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool

EDIT - Everton 1-2 Man City


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 0-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham
Everton 2-2 Wolves
Cardiff 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Arsenal 
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Tottenham* 3-1 Newcastle
*Brighton* 1-0 Watford
*Burnley* 2-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Fulham
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Cardiff 0-3 *Bournemouth*
Leicester 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Man City* 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 0-2 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-3 *Man City*

Guys, don't forget that this is a double gameweek, Everton - City play on wednesday.


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

The return of the 2-1s :banderas

Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 2-1 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham
Everton 2-1 Wolves
Cardiff 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Man City


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-0 Fulham
Everton 2-2 Wolves
Cardiff 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-1 Man Utd
Man City 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Everton 1-3 Man City


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Tottenham 3-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Burnley 2-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-2 Fulham
Everton 1-1 Wolves
Cardiff 0-3 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 2-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 2-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are week 25 premier league predictions including the midweek game Everton vs Manchester City.

*Tottenham Hotspur 3-1 Newcastle United *I see this as home win with players coming back to Tottenham Hotspur I see this a home win.

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-2 Watford *I see this as an away win as Watford have a better attack so an away win just.

*Burnley 2-3 Southampton *I see this game as an away win just Southampton have slightly better defence so an away win just.

*Chelsea 3-0 Huddersfield Town *I see this as a home Chelsea are just too strong so a home win .

*Crystal Palace 3-1 Fulham* I see this as a home win with Michy Batshuayi upfront for some of the game it will make a difference so a home win. 

*Everton 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this a home win just Everton are better going forward so a home win *( I am an Everton ) .*

*Cardiff City 1-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as away win AFC Bournemouth have a better team so an away win. 

*Leicester City 1-2 Manchester United *I see this as away win as Manchester United have a better squad so an away win.

*Manchester City 2-1 Arsenal *I see this as cagey game so a home win just .

*West Ham United 1-3 Liverpool *I see this as an away win for Liverpool so an away win .

*Everton 2-1 Manchester City * I see this as a home win just as Manchester City are not firing on all cylinders so a home win just *( I am an Everton Fan)*. 

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tottenham 1-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-3 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-1 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham
Everton 1-2 Wolves
Cardiff 0-3 Bournemouth
Leicester 0-2 Man Utd
Man City 4-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-3 Man City


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tottenham 2-0 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-0 Southampton
Chelsea 1-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-1 Fulham
Everton 1-2 Wolves
Cardiff 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-3 Man Utd
Man City 4-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 0-3 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 25
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Newcastle United
*Brighton & Hove Albion* 2-0 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
*Chelsea* 3-1 Huddersfield Town
*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Fulham
Everton 1-2 *Wolverhampton Wanderers*
*Cardiff City* 1-0 AFC Bournemouth
Leicester City 1-3 *Manchester United*
*Manchester City* 5-1 Arsenal
West Ham United 0-2 *Liverpool*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Everton 1-2 Man City


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*Tottenham 2*-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-*2 Watford*
*Burnley 1-1 Southampton*
*Chelsea 2*-0 Huddersfield
*Crystal Palace 2*-1 Fulham
*Everton 2-2 Wolves*
Cardiff 0-*2 Bournemouth*
Leicester 1-*3 Man Utd*
*Man City 3*-2 Arsenal
West Ham 0-*3 Liverpool*

Everton 0-*3 Man City*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham 2-1 Newcastle
Brighton 1-1 Watford
Burnley 2-0 Southampton
Chelsea 3-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-0 Fulham
Everton 3-2 Wolves
Cardiff 2-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 3-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Spurs 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Brighton 0-2 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 2-1 Fulham
Everton 1-2 Wolves
Cardiff 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-2 Man Utd
Man City 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Brighton 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-1 Southampton
Chelsea 2-0 Huddersfield
Crystal Palace 1-0 Fulham
Everton 1-2 Wolves
Cardiff 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-2 Man Utd
Man City 1-0 Arsenal *Double Points*
West Ham 1-2 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Man City

Scores shall be done either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham 1-4 Man Utd
Watford 2-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-2 Burnley
Tottenham 2-0 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 1-0 Newcastle


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fulham 0-2 Man Utd
Watford 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-4 Arsenal
Southampton 2-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 2-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-3 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-1 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

The only idiot to forget to predict Everton vs City :no:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
Watford 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 1-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
Watford 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal
Southampton 3-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 4-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 3-0 Newcastle


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
Watford 1-0 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fulham 0-2 *Man Utd*
Watford 2-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 1-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-0 West Ham
*Liverpool* 4-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-0 Burnley
*Tottenham* 3-1 Leicester
*Man City* 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Wolves* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

My predictions for match day 26

*Fulham 0-3 Manchester United *I see this as an away win as Fulham have the worst defence so a big away win.

*Watford 1-2 Everton *I see this as an away win as Marco silva knows the Watford players so he should have the right tactics so an away win just *( I am an Everton Fan ).*

*Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away Huddersfield town have the worst attack so Arsenal should win easily so a an away win .

*Southampton 1-0 Cardiff City * I see this as a home Southampton have scored more goals than Cardiff City so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham United *I see this as a home win Crystal Palace have better defence so a home win.

*Liverpool 4-0 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win Liverpool have superior squad so a big home win. 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-0 Burnley *both teams have similar attacks but Brighton and Hove Albion have the better defence so a home win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Leicester City * I see this a home win just for Tottenham Hotspur with better defence so a home win.

*Man City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points* *I see this as a home win just Manchester City they have the better squad so a home win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Newcastle United * both teams have similar defences but Wolverhampton Wanderers have scored more goals so a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fulham 1-4 Man Utd
Watford 2-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal
Southampton 0-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 West Ham
Liverpool 2-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-0 Burnley
Tottenham 1-0 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Fulham 0-2 Man Utd
Watford 2-0 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 2-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 3-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 2-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-0 Leicester
Man City 2-0 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 4-0 Newcastle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fulham 1-3 Man Utd
Watford 2-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 2-1 West Ham
Liverpool 2-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 2-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 26
Fulham 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Watford* 3-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 *Arsenal*
*Southampton* 1-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-2 *West Ham*
*Liverpool* 4-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 0-0 Burnley
*Tottenham* 3-1 Leicester
*Man City* 3-1 Chelsea _*Double Points*_
*Wolves* 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fulham 1-2 Man Utd
Watford 2-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-1 West Ham
Liverpool 3-1 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 3-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Fulham 1-*3 Man Utd*
*Watford 2-2 Everton*
Huddersfield 0-*2 Arsenal*
*Southampton 2*-0 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 0-*1 West Ham*
*Liverpool 3*-1 Bournemouth
*Brighton 1-1 Burnley*
*Tottenham 2*-1 Leicester
*Man City 3*-2 Chelsea *Double Points*
*Wolves 2*-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Jumping online in the next few hours

Fulham 0-2 Man Utd
Watford 1-0 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Arsenal
Southampton 1-1 Cardiff
Crystal Palace 1-0 West Ham
Liverpool 1-0 Bournemouth
Brighton 1-1 Burnley
Tottenham 2-1 Leicester
Man City 2-1 Chelsea *Double Points*
Wolves 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 24*
CGS	12
Renegade	9
Foreshadowed	8
Curry	7
The Monster	6
Joel	6
Destiny	6
Vader	6
farhanc	5
Punkhead	5
Alright_Mate	4
Desecrated	4
TheFreeMan	3
Roy Mustang	2

*Gameweek 25*
STALKER	14
CGS	14
Destiny	12
Alright_Mate	11
Joel	11
Renegade	10
TheFreeMan	10
Desecrated	9
Vader	8
Foreshadowed	7
Curry	7
The Monster	7
Punkhead	6
farhanc	6
Roy Mustang	6

*Updated Table*
Destiny	208
Joel	207
Renegade	204
Curry	199
CGS	198
Alright_Mate	197
Roy Mustang	191
Foreshadowed	190
farhanc	187
Vader	186
Punkhead	183
The Monster	183
STALKER	183
Desecrated	182
TheFreeMan	161

ELIMINATED - January	
Even Flow	143
Cliffy	127
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Finally found some time to jump online and do this shiz. Apologies once again. 

So at the end of Jan we lost both Even Flow & Cliffy. 2 More gameweeks until we lose another 2 people, so those of you near the bottom side of things...predict wisely. 

On the other side Destiny needs the pack for now but things are super tight. Truly is anyone's game this year.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 24
> *Arsenal* 3-1 Cardiff +1
> *Fulham* 2-1 Brighton +1
> Huddersfield 1-3 *Everton* +1
> ...


9 points, not 6 @CGS;


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I got 8 points, not 7 for Gameweek 25... might be because you didn't see my prediction for Everton/City on the next page.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

West Ham 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

West Ham 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 Watford
Burnley 0-3 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

West Ham 3-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 Watford
Burnley 0-3 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 3-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

West Ham 3-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-2 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my match day 27 predictions .

*West Ham United 3-0 Fulham *I see this as an home win in this London derby, so a home win.

[IB]Cardiff City 0-3 Watford [/B]I see this as an away win for Watford they have the better squad so an away win.

*Burnley 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as an away win for Tottenham Hotspur they have the better attack so an away win.

*AFC Bournemouth 2-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as away win Wolverhampton wanderers have more skilful players so an away win.

*Newcastle United 1-0 Huddersfield Town * I see this as a home Newcastle United have let in less goals so a home win.

*Leicester City 2-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as home win as Leicester City have scored more with a similar defence so a home win just.

*Arsenal 3-1 Southampton *I see this as a home for Arsenal they have the better all round squad so a home win.

*Manchester United 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points* *I see this as a home just Manchester United are in from so a home win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 26 Results*
Renegade	10
Curry	10
Destiny	10
The Monster	9
Desecrated	9
CGS	9
STALKER	8
farhanc	8
Punkhead	7
Vader	7
Alright_Mate	7
Joel	7
Foreshadowed	6
TheFreeMan	6
Roy Mustang	4

*Updated Table*
Destiny	218
Joel	217
Renegade	214
Curry	209
CGS	207
Alright_Mate	204
Foreshadowed	197
Roy Mustang	195
farhanc	195
Vader	193
The Monster	192
STALKER	191
Desecrated	191
Punkhead	190
TheFreeMan	167

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ __ _ _ _ 

Actually done before the weekend for a change...look at that. 

Anyway, 2 Friday games this week so make sure you get your predictions in on time. 

West Ham 1-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Joel said:


> Gameweek 26
> Fulham 1-2 *Man Utd* +1
> *Watford* 3-1 Everton +1
> Huddersfield 0-3 *Arsenal* +1
> ...


 @CGS; 9pts. Why you hate me, dawg?


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Made it all the way to Feb without consistent fuckups :mj2

Shall update next time i open the spreadsheet.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

West Ham 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 0-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

*West Ham 2*-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-*2 Watford*
Burnley 1-*3 Tottenham*
*Bournemouth 2*-1 Wolves
*Newcastle 1*-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester 3*-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal 3*-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-*3 Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

West Ham 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-1 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

West Ham 3-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-2 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
Newcastle 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Foreshadowed said:


> Fulham 1-3 Man Utd *+1*
> Watford 1-1 Everton
> Huddersfield 0-3 Arsenal *+1*
> Southampton 3-1 Cardiff
> ...


I got 9 points, not 6 @CGS


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*West Ham* 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-1 Watford
Burnley 0-3 *Tottenham*
Bournemouth 2-2 Wolves
*Newcastle* 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 0-0 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

West Ham 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff 1-2 Watford
Burnley 0-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-2 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

West Ham 2-1 Fulham
Cardiff 0-0 Watford
Burnley 1-3 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-3 Wolves
Newcastle 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 2-0 Southampton
Man Utd 2-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 27
*West Ham* 3-1 Fulham
*Cardiff* 2-1 Watford
Burnley 0-3 *Tottenham*
Bournemouth 0-0 Wolves
*Newcastle* 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 1-1 Crystal Palace
*Arsenal* 3-1 Southampton
Man Utd 2-2 Liverpool _*Double Points*_


----------



## Desecrated (Feb 4, 2009)

Burnley 1-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 1-0 Wolves
Newcastle 3-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-0 Crystal Palace
Arsenal 1-0 Southampton
Man Utd 1-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-1 Wolves
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Crystal Palace 1-2 Man Utd
Liverpool 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 West Ham
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Cardiff 1-2 *Everton*
Huddersfield 0-3 *Wolves*
*Leicester* 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-2 Burnley
Southampton 0-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 2-0 Crystal Palace
*Liverpool* 2-0 Watford
*Man City* 4-0 West Ham
Chelsea 1-2 *Tottenham* *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Cardiff 2-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-1 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 West Ham
Chelsea 1-2 Tottenham *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Cardiff 1-0 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 Wolves
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Fulham
Arsenal 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Crystal Palace
Liverpool 1-0 Watford
Man City 2-0 West Ham
Chelsea 1-2 Tottenham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Heads up; Palace/United is at Selhurst Park.

Gameweek 28
Cardiff 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-3 *Wolves*
*Leicester* 3-1 Brighton
Newcastle 0-0 Burnley
*Southampton* 1-0 Fulham
*Arsenal* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Chelsea* 2-1 Tottenham _*Double Points*_
Crystal Palace 1-1 Manchester United
*Liverpool* 3-0 Watford
*Man City* 4-0 West Ham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my game day 28 predictions .

*Cardiff City 1-2 Everton * I see this as an away win as Everton have better defence / midfield so an away win(* I am an Everton Fan).*

*Huddersfield Town 0-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as an away win Wolverhampton Wanderers have some exciting players so an away win.

*Leicester City 3-0 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home as both teams have similar defences but Leicester City have the better attack , so a home win.

*Newcastle United 2-1 Burnley *I see this as a home win as Newcastle United have the better back line so a home win.

*Southampton 1-0 Fulham *I see this as a home win as Southampton have a better defence so a home win.

*Arsenal 3-1 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win Arsenal have the better attack and skill so a home win.

*Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United* both teams have the same defensive record but Manchester United have the better attack so an away win.

*Liverpool 2-0 Watford *I see this a home win for Liverpool they have the best defence so a home win.

*Manchester City 4-0 West Ham * I see this as a big home win as Manchester City have the best attack in the league so a home win.

*Chelsea 1-2 Tottenham Hotspur *Double Points* *I see this as an away win just as Tottenham Hotspur have scored more goals so an away win just.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 27 Results*
Alright_Mate	11
Punkhead	10
Joel	10
Renegade	8
Roy Mustang	7
Foreshadowed	7
CGS	7
STALKER	7
Destiny	6
Curry	6
The Monster	5
Vader	5
farhanc	4
TheFreeMan	4
Desecrated	4

*Updated Table*
Joel	229
Destiny	224
Renegade	222
Curry	215
Alright_Mate	215
CGS	214
Foreshadowed	207
Roy Mustang	202
Punkhead	200
farhanc	199
Vader	198
STALKER	198
The Monster	197
Desecrated	195
TheFreeMan	171
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right managed to do it early for once. 

Bottom 2 guys out after tomorrow's games so gogogo 

Cardiff 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0- 2Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-1 Watford
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@CGS;
































































You got my score right (Y)


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Cardiff 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0- 1Wolves
Leicester 2-2 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 28
Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 3-1 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 1-0 Fulham
Arsenal 2-0 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-2 Watford
Man City 3-2 West Ham


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Cardiff 1-1 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-0 Fulham
Arsenal 3-0 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-2 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 28*
Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Brighton
Newcastle 1-0 Burnley
Southampton 1-1 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 2-2 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 2-1 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0-2 Wolves
Leicester 2-1 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Burnley
Southampton 2-1 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-2 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 2-0 Watford
Man City 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Cardiff 1-2 Everton
Huddersfield 0- 2 Wolves
Leicester 1-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-1 Burnley
Southampton 2-2 Fulham
Arsenal 3-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester United
Liverpool 3-1 Watford
Man City 4-0 West Ham


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

Cardiff 1-*2 Everton*
Huddersfield 0- *2 Wolves*
*Leicester 2*-0 Brighton
*Newcastle 1-1 Burnley*
*Southampton 3*-2 Fulham
*Arsenal 3*-1 Bournemouth
Chelsea 1-*2 Tottenham* *Double Points*
Crystal Palace 0-*2 Manchester United*
*Liverpool 2*-1 Watford
*Man City 3*-1 West Ham


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 29:*

Tottenham Hotspur 3-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 3-0 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 Cardiff City
West Ham United 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 1-2 Leicester City
Fulham 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 2-4 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-0 Cardiff City
West Ham United 1-1 Newcastle United
Watford 0-2 Leicester City
Fulham 1-1 Chelsea
Everton 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Tottenham 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Brighton 1-1 Huddersfield
Burnley 2-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 3-0 Southampton
Wolves 2-1 Cardiff
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Fulham 0-1 Chelsea
Everton 2-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Tottenham 1-2 *Arsenal* *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 *Man City*
Brighton 0-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 0-0 Crystal Palace
*Man Utd* 4-1 Southampton
*Wolves* 2-0 Cardiff
West Ham 1-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-1 Leicester
Fulham 0-3 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-3 *Liverpool* *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Tottenham 2-2 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 0-3 Man City
Brighton 2-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 3-0 Southampton
Wolves 3-0 Cardiff
West Ham 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Fulham 1-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Tottenham 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
Bournemouth 1-4 Man City
Brighton 1-0 Huddersfield
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Man Utd 4-1 Southampton
Wolves 2-0 Cardiff
West Ham 2-0 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 Leicester
Fulham 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-3 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 29
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-1 Arsenal _*Double Points*_
AFC Bournemouth 1-4 *Manchester City*
*Brighton & Hove Albion* 1-0 Huddersfield Town
*Burnley* 2-1 Crystal Palace
*Manchester United* 2-0 Southampton
*Wolverhampton Wanderers* 2-1 Cardiff City
West Ham United 1-1 Newcastle United
Watford 2-2 Leicester City
Fulham 1-3 *Chelsea*
Everton 0-3 *Liverpool* _*Double Points*_


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my Game Day 29 predictions 

*Tottenham Hotspur 1-2 Arsenal *Double Points* *I see this as an away win Arsenal have been coming in to form so an away win just.

*AFC Bournemouth 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as an away win Manchester City have the best squad in the league they can rotate and still win so an away win.

*Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Huddersfield Town *I see this as a home win Brighton & Hove Albion have scored nearly double of Huddersfield Town so a home win.

*Burnley 1-2 Crystal Palace *attacking wise only 1 goal in it however Crystal Palace have the superior defence so an away win.

*Manchester United 2-0 Southampton *I see this as a home win for Manchester United they will be too strong so a home win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Cardiff City *I see this as a home win Wolverhampton Wanderers are technically better so a home win.

*West Ham United 2-1 Newcastle United *I see this as home win just as have the better squad compared to both teams so a home win just. 

*Watford 2-2 Leicester City *I see this a draw as Leicester City have a new manager and players want to impress so a daw .

*Fulham 1-4 Chelsea *I see this as an away win for Chelsea they will be too strong for Fulham so an away win.

*Everton 3-1 Liverpool *Double Points* *I see this as an home win Everton are in form and Liverpool have injury worries so a home win *(I am an Everton Fan).*

Yours

Farhan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Gameweek 29
Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 2-3 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 1-0 Cardiff City
West Ham United 3-1 Newcastle United
Watford 2-2 Leicester City
Fulham 0-3 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-3 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-1 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Cardiff City
West Ham United 1-1 Newcastle United
Watford 0-2 Leicester City
Fulham 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-2 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 3-0 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-0 Cardiff City
West Ham United 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 0-2 Leicester City
Fulham 1-4 Chelsea
Everton 0-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Yeah i'm not even gonna pretend that i'll have time this weekend. Monday at the earliest. 

Tottenham Hotspur 1-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-3 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 0-1 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-1 Cardiff City
West Ham United 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 2-2 Leicester City
Fulham 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 0-1 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Arsenal *Double Points*
AFC Bournemouth 1-4 Manchester City
Brighton & Hove Albion 0-0 Huddersfield Town
Burnley 1-0 Crystal Palace
Manchester United 2-0 Southampton
Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Cardiff City
West Ham United 2-1 Newcastle United
Watford 1-2 Leicester City
Fulham 1-2 Chelsea
Everton 1-2 Liverpool *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 28 Results*
CGS	10
Destiny	9
Curry	9
farhanc	8
Foreshadowed	8
Renegade	7
Alright_Mate	7
Joel	7
The Monster	7
TheFreeMan	7
Punkhead	6
Vader	6
Roy Mustang	5
STALKER	5

*Gameweek 29 Results*
Destiny	17
CGS	17
Curry	14
STALKER	12
farhanc	9
Alright_Mate	8
The Monster	8
Renegade	7
Joel	7
Vader	7
Foreshadowed	6
Roy Mustang	6
Punkhead	6

*Updated Table*
Destiny	250
Joel	243
CGS	241
Curry	238
Renegade	236
Alright_Mate	230
Foreshadowed	221
farhanc	216
STALKER	215
Roy Mustang	213
Punkhead	212
The Monster	212
Vader	211

*ELIMINATED - February* 
Desecrated	195
TheFreeMan	178

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right things getting interesting at both the top and the bottom now. A good week from STALKER may save him from elimination while good weeks from myself & Destiny have shot us right up the table (No more fuck ups this time Joel :side 

Anyway, 3 more weeks before the next 2 are out.

*Gameweek 30*
Crystal Palace vs Brighton
Cardiff vs West Ham
Huddersfield vs Bournemouth
Leicester vs Fulham
Newcastle vs Everton
Southampton vs Spurs
Man City vs Watford
Liverpool vs Burnley
Chelsea vs Wolves
Arsenal vs Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton
Cardiff 0-2 West Ham
Huddersfield 1-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 0-3 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Crystal Palace 1-1 Brighton
Cardiff 1-0 West Ham
Huddersfield 0-3 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 0-2 Wolves
Arsenal 0-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Crystal Palace 2 vs Brighton 1
Cardiff 1 vs West Ham 2
Huddersfield 0 vs Bournemouth 1
Leicester 3 vs Fulham 1
Newcastle 2 vs Everton 1
Southampton 2 vs Spurs 2
Man City 3 vs Watford 0
Liverpool 2 vs Burnley 0
Chelsea 2 vs Wolves 0
Arsenal 1 vs Man Utd 2 *Double Points*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton
Cardiff 0-3 West Ham
Huddersfield 1-3 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Spurs
Man City 4-1 Watford
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 1-2 Wolves
Arsenal 1-3 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton
Cardiff 2-2 West Ham
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-1 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Watford
Liverpool 3-1 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Crystal Palace 1-0 Brighton
Cardiff 1-1 West Ham
Huddersfield 0-1 Bournemouth
Leicester 2-1 Fulham
Newcastle 0- Everton
Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Man City 3-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton
Cardiff 1-2 West Ham
Huddersfield 1-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-3 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Watford
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 2-1 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*Crystal Palace* 2-1 Brighton
Cardiff 0-2 *West Ham*
Huddersfield 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Leicester* 2-0 Fulham
Newcastle 1-1 Everton
Southampton 0-3 *Spurs*
*Man City* 3-0 Watford
*Liverpool* 3-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 *Man Utd* *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my matchday 30 predictions 

*Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as home win even though both teams have similar defensive records, I still see a home win for Crystal Palace. 

*Cardiff City 0-3 West Ham United * I see this as an away win for West Ham United they have a much better squad so an away win.

*Huddersfield Town 1-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as an away win both teams are not good defensively however AFC Bournemouth have a better attack so an away win. 

*Leicester City 3-0 Fulham *I see this as a home win for Leicester City as Fulham have the worst defence in the league so a home win.

*Newcastle United 0-2 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton their midfield will too strong for Newcastle United so an away win. *(I am an Eveton Fan)*

*Southampton 0-3 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this an away win Tottenham Hotspur they have better forward line so an away win .

*Manchester City 3-0 Watford *I see as a home win for Manchester City they have the best all round squad so a home win. 

*Liverpool 3-0 Burnley *I see this as home win for Liverpool they have the best defence so a home win .

*Chelsea 2-1 Wolverhampton Wanderers *I see this as a home for Chelsea they have the much better squad so it will be home win for Chelsea .

*Arsenal 2-1 Manchester United *Double Points* *I see this as a home win for Arsenal as they have scored more goals than Manchester United so a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 30
*Crystal Palace* 3-0 Brighton
Cardiff 1-3 *West Ham*
Huddersfield 1-2 *Bournemouth*
*Leicester* 3-0 Fulham
*Newcastle* 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 *Spurs*
*Man City* 2-0 Watford
*Liverpool* 4-0 Burnley
*Chelsea* 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 *Man Utd* _*Double Points*_


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton
Cardiff 1-3 West Ham
Huddersfield 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-1 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 0-2 Spurs
Man City 5-1 Watford
Liverpool 3-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-1 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Crystal Palace 2-0 Brighton
Cardiff 1-2 West Ham
Huddersfield 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 3-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-1 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Watford
Liverpool 2-0 Burnley
Chelsea 2-0 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Gameweek 30
Crystal Palace 2-1 Brighton
Cardiff 1-1 West Ham
Huddersfield 0-2 Bournemouth
Leicester 1-0 Fulham
Newcastle 2-2 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Spurs
Man City 4-0 Watford
Liverpool 1-0 Burnley
Chelsea 3-2 Wolves
Arsenal 1-2 Man Utd *Double Points*


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-2 Leicester City
West Ham United 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

*AFC Bournemouth* 2-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 0-2 *Leicester City*
*West Ham United* 1-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 0-3 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-2 *Chelsea*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

AFC Bournemouth 3-2 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-2 Leicester City
West Ham United 3-1 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

My prediction for matchday 31 shortened fixtures .

*AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Newcastle United* I see this as home even though they are both next to each other in the table I see this as home win.

*Burnley 0-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away as Leicester City are too strong for Burnley so an away win .

*West Ham United 2-0 Huddersfield Town* I see this as a home win as West Ham United are much stronger all round team so a home win.

*Fulham 0-4 Liverpool *I see this as a an away win as Fulham have the worst defence so an away win.

*Everton 2-1 Chelsea * I see this as home win for Everton as they are coming in to form so a home win.*(I am an Everton Fan)*


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-1 Leicester City
West Ham United 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 2-2 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 0-1 Leicester City
West Ham United 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-4 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

AFC Bournemouth 2-0 Newcastle United
Burnley 0-0 Leicester City
West Ham United 0-1 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 0-2 Liverpool
Everton 0-2 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 31
*AFC Bournemouth* 2-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-3 *Leicester City*
*West Ham United* 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 0-4 *Liverpool*
Everton 1-3 *Chelsea*


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Newcastle United
Burnley 2-2 Leicester City
West Ham United 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth 1-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-0 Leicester City
West Ham United 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-5 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 30 Results*
Alright_Mate	9
STALKER	7
Curry	7
Destiny	7
farhanc	6
Vader	6
Foreshadowed	5
Roy Mustang	5
The Monster	5
Joel	5
Renegade	4
CGS	4
Punkhead	4

*Updated Table*
Destiny	257
Joel	248
CGS	245
Curry	245
Renegade	240
Alright_Mate	239
Foreshadowed	226
farhanc	222
STALKER	222
Roy Mustang	218
Punkhead	216
The Monster	217
Vader	217
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Shit getting tight near the bottle of the table while Destiny extends his lead at the top!. Shit's getting real. On to the next week!

Gameweek 31
AFC Bournemouth 1-0 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-2 Leicester City
West Ham United 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

AFC Bournemouth 2-0 Newcastle United
Burnley 0-2 Leicester City
West Ham United 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 1-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-2 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Newcastle United
Burnley 1-1 Leicester City
West Ham United 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Fulham 0-3 Liverpool
Everton 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Fulham 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Fulham 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-2 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Watford
Burnley 0-2 Wolves
Brighton 0-1 Southampton
West Ham 1-2 Everton
Cardiff 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Fulham 0-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 3-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 3-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 4-1 Watford
Burnley 0-2 Wolves
Brighton 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 0-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Fulham 0-5 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 0-1 Everton
Cardiff 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Fulham 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Fulham 0-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 2-1 Southampton
West Ham 3-2 Everton
Cardiff 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Gonna go ahead and do midweek too because I'll forget if I don't. Hope that's okay.

Fulham 1-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 2-1 Everton
Cardiff 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Fulham
Wolves 1-0 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Man City 4-0 Cardiff
Spurs 2-1 Palace


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fulham 1-4 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-2 Wolves
Brighton 0-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 0-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 1-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my predictions for matchday 32.

*Fulham 0-4 Manchester City *I see this as a home win for Manchester City as Fulham have the worst defence so an away win.

*Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield Town *I see this a home in for Crystal Palace as Huddersfield Town have the worst attack so a home win.

*Leicester City 3-2 AFC Bournemouth *I see this as a home win as AFC Bournemouth have set in more goals, so a home win just.

*Manchester United 3-1 *Watford I see this as a home win for Manchester United as they are playing well so a home win.

*Burnley 1-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this as an away win as Wolverhampton Wanderers have a better attacking line, so an away win.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 2-1 Southampton *I see this south coast derby as a home win for Brighton and Hove Albion as they have a better defence so a home win just.

*West Ham United 1-3 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton as they have scored more goals and let in less goal than West Ham United, so an away win.*(I am an Everton Fan)*

*Cardiff 0-3 Chelsea *I see this as an away for Chelsea as they have much superior squad so an away win.

*Liverpool 3-1 Tottenham * Double Points * *I see this as home for Liverpool as they have best defence so a home win.

*Arsenal 2-0 Newcastle United *I see this as a home win for Arsenal as they scored nearly double the goals of Newcastle United so a home win.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 31 Results*
Foreshadowed	6
Alright_Mate	5
CGS	5
farhanc	4
Punkhead	3
Curry	3
Joel	3
Vader	3
STALKER	3
The Monster	2
Destiny	2
Renegade	2
Roy Mustang	1

*Updated Table*
Destiny	259
Joel	251
CGS	250
Curry	248
Alright_Mate	244
Renegade	242
Foreshadowed	232
farhanc	226
STALKER	225
Vader	220
Roy Mustang	219
Punkhead	219
The Monster	219
Destiny	259
Joel	251
CGS	250
Curry	248
Alright_Mate	244
Renegade	242
Foreshadowed	232
farhanc	226
STALKER	225
Vader	220
Roy Mustang	219
Punkhead	219
The Monster	219
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Nice small week. 

Right Bottom 2 eliminated after this gameweek. Also the midweek games will count towards the final total for Gameweek 32. So everything up to Spurs/Palace on Wednesday. You can edit your predictions from now, or just predict after this weekend's games are done. Choice is yours


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Fulham 0-3 Man City
Crystal Palace 2-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Watford
Burnley 0-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 1-2 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 3-0 Newcastle
Watford 3-1 Fulham
Wolves 1-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Man City 5-0 Cardiff
Spurs 2-0 Palace


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 32
Fulham 0-4 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 3-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester* 3-1 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 2-0 Watford
Burnley 1-2 *Wolves*
Brighton 1-1 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Tottenham
*Arsenal* 4-1 Newcastle
Watford 1-2 *Fulham*
Wolves 0-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 3-0 Brighton
*Man City* 5-0 Cardiff
*Spurs* 3-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Fulham 0-4 *Man City*
*Crystal Palace* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Leicester* 2-0 Bournemouth
*Man Utd* 3-1 Watford
Burnley 1-3 *Wolves*
*Brighton* 1-0 Southampton
West Ham 2-2 Everton
Cardiff 0-3 *Chelsea*
*Liverpool* 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
*Arsenal* 2-0 Newcastle
*Watford* 3-1 Fulham
Wolves 1-2 *Man Utd*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Brighton
*Man City* 3-0 Cardiff
Spurs 1-1 Palace


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fulham 0-2 Man City
Crystal Palace 1-0 Huddersfield
Leicester 2-1 Bournemouth
Man Utd 2-0 Watford
Burnley 0-1 Wolves
Brighton 1-2 Southampton
West Ham 1-1 Everton
Cardiff 1-3 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Tottenham
Arsenal 2-1 Newcastle
Watford 2-1 Fulham
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Man City 3-0 Cardiff
Spurs 2-1 Palace


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Watford 2-1 Fulham
Wolves 2-3 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Man City 4-0 Cardiff
Tottenham 1-0 Crystal Palace


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Watford 2-0 Fulham
Wolves 1-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Man City 5-0 Cardiff
Spurs 3-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Watford 3-1 Fulham
Wolves 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Man City 4-0 Cardiff
Spurs 2-2 Crystal Palace


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my Midweek predictions 

*Watford 3-1 Fulham *I see this as a home win Fulham have the worst defence so a home win

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 0-2 Manchester United *I see this as a away win even though Wolverhampton Wanderers have good team Manchester United have a better squad so an away win.

*Chelsea 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion *I see this as a home win for Chelsea as they have superior squad so a home win.

*Manchester City 4-0 Cardiff *I see this a big home win as Manchester City have the best attack so a home win big.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as home for Tottenham Hotspur in their new stadium and they don't want to loose their 1st game their so a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Watford 3-1 Fulham
Wolves 0-1 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-1 Brighton
Man City 3-0 Cardiff
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Watford 3-0 Fulham
Wolves 2-2 Man Utd
Chelsea 2-0 Brighton
Man City 5-0 Cardiff
Spurs 2-1 Crystal Palace


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Southampton 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-2 *Leicester*
Newcastle 0-0 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-2 *Arsenal*
*Chelsea* 3-0 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Forgot midweek :trips10 that'll be me out


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Southampton 1-3 Liverpool
Bournemouth 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-3 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Southampton 1-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 2-1 Burnley
Huddersfield 1-3 Leicester
Newcastle 2-2 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Vader (Jul 31, 2006)

Going out with a bang :armfold

Southampton 5-3 Liverpool


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Southampton 0-3 Liverpool
Bournemouth 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-3 Leicester
Newcastle 1-2 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 3-1 West Ham


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Southampton 2-2 Liverpool
Bournemouth 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-3 Leicester
Newcastle 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 33
Southampton 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Bournemouth* 2-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-3 *Leicester*
*Newcastle* 2-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 2-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Week 32 Results*
Curry	22
Destiny	22
Punkhead	21
Alright_Mate	20
Joel	19
CGS	19
STALKER	17
Foreshadowed	16
farhanc	16
Renegade	14
Vader	13
Roy Mustang	11
The Monster	9

*Updated Table*
Destiny	281
Joel	270
Curry	270
CGS	269
Alright_Mate	264
Renegade	256
Foreshadowed	248
farhanc	242
STALKER	242
Punkhead	240
Vader	233

*ELIMINATED - March* 
Roy Mustang	230
The Monster	228
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right, down to the final 11!. Each week in April the bottom two guys will be eliminated so gogogo 

Southampton 0-1 Liverpool
Bournemouth 1-0 Burnley
Huddersfield 0-2 Leicester
Newcastle 0-1 Crystal Palace
Everton 1-2 Arsenal
Chelsea 2-1 West Ham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are my predictions for this weekends fixtures.

Southampton 1-2 Liverpool I see this as an away Liverpool will to strong for Southampton so an away win.

AFC Bournemouth 2-0 Burnley I see this as a home win for AFC Bournemouth even though both teams have simlair defensive records, but AFC Bournemouth have scored more so a home win. 

Huddersfield Town 0-2 Leicester City I see this as an away win Leicester city they have the better squad so a home win. 

Newcastle United 0-1 Crystal Palace I this as an away win even though both teams have similar defences Crystal Palace have scored more so a home win just.

Everton 2-1 Arsenal I see this as a home win for Everton they are at home and currently doing well so a home win. (I am an Everton Fan)

Chelsea 3-1 West Ham I see this as a home win for Chelsea they have the better attacking line up so a home win.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Chelsea 2-1 West Ham :side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Forgot about this :/

Chelsea 2-0 West Ham


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are predictions for this Weeks fixtures in the premier league 

*Leicester City 3 -1 Newcastle United *I see this as home win as Leicester City have a better attack so a home win.

Tottenham Hotspur 2- 1 Huddersfield Town I see this as home win just as kane is inured so a home with Tottenham Hotspur 

*Brighton and Hove Albion 2- 1 AFC Bournemouth *I the as a home win even though AFC Bournemouth have a better defence Brighton and Hove Albion have scored more so a home win.

*Burnley 3-1 Cardiff City *I see this a home win Cardiff City are near the bottom for a reason so a home win for Burnley 

*Fulham 1-4 Everton *I see this as an away win for Everton they are making chances so a big away win for Everton.(I am an Everton Fan).

*Southampton 0-3 Wolverhampton Wanderers * I see this an away win Wolverhampton Wanderers are play good football so an away win.

*Manchester United 3-2 West Ham United * I see this as a home win just for Manchester United as thry are still in Europe so a home win just.

*Crystal Palace 1-4 Manchester City *I see this as a away win big Manchester City as they are trying to win the league so an away win.

*Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea *I see this as a home win Liverpool are trying to will everything so a home win.

*Watford 1-2 Arsenal *Arsneal are tying for a top 4 place so an away win.

*Brighton and Hove Albion 1-1 Cardiff City *I see this as draw as both teams are not doing well so a draw .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Leicester City 2-0 Newcastle United.
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton 1-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 1-1 Cardiff City 
Fulham 1-2 Everton 
Southampton 0-0 Wolverhampton 
Manchester United 2-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Manchester City 
Liverpool 3-1 Chelsea 
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

Leicester City 3-1 Newcastle United.
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton 1-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-1 Cardiff City 
Fulham 1-3 Everton 
Southampton 1-1 Wolverhampton 
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City 
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea 
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Just in case I'm still in this.

*Leicester City* 2-0 Newcastle United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 2-0 Huddersfield Town
*Brighton* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Burnley* 2-0 Cardiff City
Fulham 0-3 *Everton*
Southampton 1-2 *Wolverhampton*
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 *Manchester City*
*Liverpool* 3-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-3 *Arsenal*
Brighton 0-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Leicester City 2-0 Newcastle United
Tottenham Hotspur 3-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-0 Cardiff City 
Fulham 1-3 Everton 
Southampton 1-2 Wolverhampton 
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City 
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea 
Watford 2-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Leicester City 3-1 Newcastle United.
Tottenham Hotspur 4-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton 2-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 3-1 Cardiff City
Fulham 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Wolverhampton
Manchester United 3-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-2 Manchester City
Liverpool 3-1 Chelsea
Watford 1-1 Arsenal
Brighton 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello @farhanc ; 

How come you think Arsenal will beat Watford at Vicarage Road when Watford are a top eight side and Arsenal have been awful away?

Yours Rugrat


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Ugh Friday footy

Leicester City 2-1 Newcastle United.
Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton 0-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-1 Cardiff City
Fulham 1-2 Everton
Southampton 1-2 Wolverhampton
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-1 Chelsea 
Watford 0-1 Arsenal
Brighton 1-1 Cardiff City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 34
*Leicester City* 3-1 Newcastle United
*Tottenham Hotspur* 4-0 Huddersfield Town
*Brighton* 1-0 Bournemouth
*Burnley* 2-0 Cardiff City
Fulham 0-2 *Everton*
Southampton 1-1 Wolverhampton
*Manchester United* 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-3 *Manchester City*
Liverpool 1-2 *Chelsea*
*Watford* 2-1 Arsenal
*Brighton* 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Rugrat said:


> Hello @farhanc ;
> 
> How come you think Arsenal will beat Watford at Vicarage Road when Watford are a top eight side and Arsenal have been awful away?
> 
> Yours Rugrat


Hello Rugrat[ I understand your point on form but I am basing my predictions on goal for and against and league position .

However as an *Everton Fan * I am always predicting an Everton win even though statically speaking they should not win .

Yours

Farhan


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Tottenham Hotspur 2-0 Huddersfield Town
Brighton 1-0 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-1 Cardiff City
Fulham 0-1 Everton
Southampton 2-1 Wolverhampton
Manchester United 2-0 West Ham
Crystal Palace 1-3 Manchester City
Liverpool 2-2 Chelsea
Watford 2-2 Arsenal
Brighton 2-0 Cardiff City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 33 results*
Foreshadowed	8
farhanc	7
CGS	6
Joel	5
Alright_Mate	4
Punkhead	3
Renegade	3
Destiny	3
STALKER	2
Curry	1
Vader	0

*Updated Table*
Destiny	284
Joel	275
CGS	275
Curry	271
Alright_Mate	268
Renegade	259
Foreshadowed	256
farhanc	249
STALKER	244

*ELIMINATED - April Week 1 *
Punkhead	243
Vader	233
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

2 more people out! Points are more vital than ever now!


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

ugh Friday night football :side:

Tottenham 3-0 Huddersfield
Brighton 1-1 Bournemouth
Burnley 2-1 Cardiff
Fulham 1-2 Everton
Southampton 2-2 Wolves
Man Utd 3-1 West Ham
Crystal Palace 0-2 Man City
Liverpool 1-1 Chelsea
Watford 2-2 Arsenal
Brighton 1-0 Cardiff


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Here are predictions for this weeks fixture 

*Manchester City 3-1 Tottenham Hotspur * I see this as a home as Manchester City will be too sting for Tottenham Hotspur so a home win.

*AFC Bournemouth 2-1 Fulham * I see this as home win for AFC Bournemouth they have the better squad so a home win.

*Huddersfield Town 1 -3 Watford * I see this as an away win a Huddersfield Town have scored the least all season an away win .

*West Ham United 1-2 Leicester City *I see this as an away just as West Ham United are not as good as Leicester City so an away win

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 3-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home as Wolverhampton Wanderers are technically superior so a home win.

*Newcastle United 1-1 Southampton *I see this as draw Newcastle United have a better defence and Southampton have a better defence so a draw. 

*Everton 3-1 Manchester United * I see this as a home win Everton are good at home so a home win. *(I am a Everton Fan)
*
*Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace *I see this as a home win Arsenal they have a better attack so a home win.

*Cardiff City 1-2 Liverpool * I see this a an away Liverpool are going for the title so an away win .

*Chelsea 2-1 Burnley * I see as a home win for Chelsea they have a better team so a home win.

*Tottenham Hotspur 2-1 Brighton and Hove Albion * I see this as a home win Tottenham Hotspur are superior even without Kane so a home win.

*Watford 2-1 Southampton *I see this a home win for Watford they trying for Europe so a home win.

*Wolverhampton Wanderers 2-3 Arsenal *I see this as an away win just both teams are technically gifted but Arsenal are just a bit stronger, so an away win. 

*Manchester United 1-2 Manchester City *I see this as away win just Manchester City are a bit better.

Yours

Farhan


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 35
*Man City* 3-1 Tottenham
*Bournemouth* 3-1 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-2 *Watford*
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
*Wolves* 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 0-1 *Southampton*
Everton 1-1 Man United
*Arsenal* 3-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 0-3 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 2-0 Burnley
*Tottenham* 4-2 Brighton
Watford 0-0 Southampton
*Wolves* 2-1 Arsenal
Man United 1-3 *Man City*


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

Man City 2-1 Tottenham
Bournemouth 2-0 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-2 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 1-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-2 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Cardiff 0-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 2-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley

Watford 2-1 Southampton
Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-2 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-3 Man City


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

*Gameweek 35*
Man City 3-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 3-0 Fulham
Huddersfield 1-2 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Wolves 3-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 2-1 Man United
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-4 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-0 Burnley
Tottenham 3-1 Brighton
Watford 1-0 Southampton
Wolves 2-2 Arsenal
Man United 1-2 Man City


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 34 Results*
CGS	12
Foreshadowed	10
Curry	9
Alright_Mate	8
Joel	8
farhanc	7
Destiny	7
STALKER	7
Renegade	4

*Updated Table*
Destiny	291
CGS	287
Joel	283
Curry	280
Alright_Mate	276
Foreshadowed	266
Renegade	263

*ELIMINATED - April Week 2	*
farhanc	256
STALKER	251
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

And just like that we are done to seven!

2 more rounds of eliminations left! 

Gameweek 35
Man City 2-1 Tottenham *Double Points*
Bournemouth 2-0 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-2 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Wolves 1-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-1 Southampton
Everton 0-1 Man United
Arsenal 1-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Tottenham 2-0 Brighton
Watford 1-0 Southampton
Wolves 0-1 Arsenal
Man United 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Man City 4-2 Tottenham
Bournemouth 3-0 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-2 Watford
West Ham 2-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-2 Man Utd
Cardiff 0-3 Liverpool
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Chelsea 3-1 Burnley

Watford 2-1 Southampton
Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Wolves 2-1 Arsenal
Man Utd 1-2 Man City


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@CGS;



Joel said:


> Gameweek 34
> *Leicester City* 3-1 Newcastle United
> *Tottenham Hotspur* 4-0 Huddersfield Town *+3*
> *Brighton* 1-0 Bournemouth
> ...


10 not 8 (Y)


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bournemouth 2-0 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-2 Watford
West Ham 1-1 Leicester
Wolves 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 2-1 Southampton
Everton 1-1 Man United
Arsenal 3-0 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-0 Burnley
Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-0 Southampton
Wolves 1-1 Arsenal
Man United 2-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

FUUUUUUCK

Bournemouth 3-0 Fulham
Huddersfield 0-3 Watford
West Ham 1-2 Leicester
Wolves 2-0 Brighton
Newcastle 1-2 Southampton
Everton 1-3 Man United
Arsenal 3-1 Crystal Palace
Cardiff 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Burnley
Tottenham 3-0 Brighton
Watford 1-1 Southampton
Wolves 2-1 Arsenal
Man United 1-2 Man City *Double Points*


----------



## farhanc (Sep 26, 2013)

Hello everyone I guess I am out this season’s competition coming 8th.

Rest assured I will be back next season and continuing explaining why I think a match will go a certain way rather than just give my scores .

Yours

Farhan *(I am an Everton Fan).*


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

farhanc said:


> Hello everyone I guess I am out this season’s competition coming 8th.
> 
> Rest assured I will be back next season and continuing explaining why I think a match will go a certain way rather than just give my scores .
> 
> ...


Hello Farhan 

There’s no reason why you couldn’t just give predictions/thoughts of the matches ahead in the general PL football thread - like Everton’s fixtures, despite being eliminated.

Yours 

Rugrat (I am a Hull fan).


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

not sure if eliminated yet or not but whatever, going to do this round regardless

Liverpool 3-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-1 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 3-2 Everton
Brighton 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Arsenal
Burnley 1-4 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Liverpool 4-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2- 0 West Ham
Southampton 1-0 Bournemouth
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Brighton 1-0 Newcastle
Leicester 2-3 Arsenal
Burnley 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 36
*Liverpool* 3-0 Huddersfield
*Tottenham* 2-0 West Ham
*Southampton* 1-0 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-2 *Cardiff*
*Watford* 2-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
*Leicester* 3-2 Arsenal
Burnley 0-3 *Man City*
*Man Utd* 2-0 Chelsea


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

If I'm still in...

Liverpool 3-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 3-0 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Fulham 2-1 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Brighton 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Foreshadowed (Oct 4, 2006)

I think I'm eliminated but thought I'd do my predictions just in case:

Liverpool 4-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 3-1 West Ham
Southampton 2-1 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-2 Cardiff
Watford 2-2 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-2 Everton
Brighton 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 3-3 Arsenal
Burnley 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

Liverpool 4-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-2 Cardiff
Watford 2-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 2-1 Everton
Brighton 1-0 Necastle
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-3 Man City
Man Utd 2-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Fucking Friday. I’ll try update during the match later.

Liverpool 3-0 Huddersfield
Tottenham 2-0 West Ham
Southampton 1-1 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-2 Cardiff
Watford 0-1 Wolves
Crystal Palace 1-1 Everton
Brighton 0-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-1 Arsenal
Burnley 0-2 Man City
Man Utd 1-1 Chelsea


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 35 Results*
Foreshadowed	13
Joel	12
Alright_Mate	11
CGS	10
Renegade	8
Curry	6
Destiny	5

*Updated Table*
CGS	297
Joel	297
Destiny	296
Alright_Mate	287
Curry	286

*Eliminated - April Week 3* 
Foreshadowed	279
Renegade	271
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Well damn....that week really changed things.... 

One last round of eliminations before the final 2/3 fight for the crown.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

@CGS;

I got 11 not 12. See, I'm not a cheat :side:

Edit: Woops. Forget that. City vs Spurs was double points. I got 12 lol.


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

CGS said:


> *Gameweek 35 Results*
> Foreshadowed	13
> Joel	12
> Alright_Mate	11
> ...


Might not make much different but I scored 12 last week mate (Y)


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 35 Results*
Alright_Mate	13
CGS	12
Destiny	10
Joel	7
Curry	4

*Updated Table*
CGS	309
Destiny	306
Joel	304

*Eliminated - April Week 4	*
Alright_Mate	301
Curry	290
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

And then there were three....... 

Good showing Alright_Mate/Curry, Just fell short at the final hurdle. 

Right, 2 more gameweeks and no more eliminations, and as always, every game on the last day will be worth double points. 

Destiny...Joel....May the best man win!

*Gameweek 37*
Everton vs Burnley
Bournemouth vs Spurs
West Ham vs Southampton
Wolves vs Fulham
Cardiff vs Crystal Palace
Newcastle vs Liverpool
Chelsea vs Watford
Huddersfield vs Man Utd
Arsenal vs Brighton
Man City vs Leicester


----------



## Alright_Mate (Jul 21, 2014)

Top scorer this week and still went out :cry

Thanks for running CGS, shame I became the Spurs of the forum and bottled it


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Gameweek 37
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 0-2 Spurs
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Wolves 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-2 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 1-3 Liverpool
Chelsea 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 3-0 Brighton
Man City 3-0 Leicester


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 37
*Everton* 2-1 Burnley
Bournemouth 1-1 Spurs
*West Ham* 2-0 Southampton
*Wolves* 3-0 Fulham
Cardiff 2-2 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-2 *Liverpool*
*Chelsea* 3-1 Watford
Huddersfield 1-3 *Man Utd*
*Arsenal* 2-1 Brighton
*Man City* 2-1 Leicester


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Gameweek 37
Everton 1-0 Burnley
Bournemouth 0-1 Spurs
West Ham 2-1 Southampton
Wolves 2-0 Fulham
Cardiff 1-1 Crystal Palace
Newcastle 0-2 Liverpool
Chelsea 2-1 Watford
Huddersfield 0-2 Man Utd
Arsenal 2-1 Brighton
Man City 2-1 Leicester


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 37 results*
Destiny	7
Joel	6
CGS	6

*Updated Table*
CGS	315
Destiny	313
Joel	310
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

Right lads. Final week. Double points all around....one correct result could legit be the difference between winning and losing here. Good luck and may the best man win.

*Gameweek 38*
Brighton vs Man City
Burnley vs Arsenal
Crystal Palace vs Bournemouth
Fulham vs Newcastle
Leicester vs Chelsea
Liverpool vs Wolves
Man Utd vs Cardiff
Southampton vs Huddersfield
Spurs vs Everton
Watford vs West Ham


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'm posting my predictions at 2:59pm on Sunday :armfold


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I think we should PM CGS our predictions for this final round.

Seems only fair?


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

But he's a competitor :side:


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

PM them to me, if you want. I’ll be around at 1500 tomoz


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Joel said:


> But he's a competitor :side:


I forgot to add that he can post his predictions here first and then we Pm him? 
Or we can just send them to Rugrat?

I have no idea what I’m talking about, please ignore.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

NEW RULE

Joel now has till 10 mins pre kickoff to get his predictions, Destiny has 5 and I can post mine anytime pre kickoff as the current leader.

My game my rules :armfold






































:side:


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

No deal.


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

I'ma just post at 2:59. Or right after you both post. I have no reason to copy, as I'm the one behind so I need my predictions to be different than both of yours lol.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)




----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Good luck. You’ll need it. 

:sk

Brighton 0-2 Man City
Burnley 1-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 1-1 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 3-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-0 Wolves
Man Utd 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton 1-0 Huddersfield
Spurs 2-1 Everton
Watford 2-2 West Ham


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

We’ll see about that :armfold 

Brighton 0-2 Man City
Burnley 0-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-2 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-2 Newcastle
Leicester 1-1 Chelsea
Liverpool 2-1 Wolves
Man Utd 2-0 Cardiff
Southampton1-0 Huddersfield
Spurs 1-0 Everton
Watford 0-1 West Ham

Good Luck boys!


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Gameweek 38
Brighton 0-2 *Man City*
*Burnley* 2-1 Arsenal
Crystal Palace 2-2 Bournemouth
Fulham 1-1 Newcastle
Leicester 2-2 Chelsea
*Liverpool* 3-0 Wolves
*Man Utd* 3-0 Cardiff
*Southampton* 2-0 Huddersfield
*Spurs* 2-1 Everton
Watford 1-2 *West Ham*


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Good luck lads.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

*Gameweek 38 Results*
CGS	12
Destiny	10
Joel	8

*Final League Table* 

*1st Place - CGS	327*
*2nd Place - Destiny	323*
*3rd Place - Joel	318*

*Eliminated - April Week 4	*
Alright_Mate	301
Curry	290

*Eliminated - April Week 3* 
Foreshadowed	279
Renegade	271

*ELIMINATED - April Week 2* 
farhanc	256
STALKER	251

*ELIMINATED - April Week 1	*
Punkhead	243
Vader	233

*ELIMINATED - March	*
Roy Mustang	230
The Monster	228

*ELIMINATED - February* 
Desecrated	195
TheFreeMan	178

*ELIMINATED - January* 
Even Flow	143
Cliffy	127

*ELIMINATED - November* 
Kiz	64
Bananas	62
Erik.	60

*ELIMINATED - October* 
Carteruk	46
Michael Myers	44
wkdsoul	44

*ELIMINATED - September	*
Perturbator	17
Bret "Hitman" Hart	9
seabs	6
Big Man	5
_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ 










And with that I become the 1st TWO TIME Winner of this prediction contest (not dodgy at all :side 

Joel/Destiny both of you played super well and had results been that little bit more predictable we could have had a very different outcome. Well played lads. 

Thanks to all those who took part and as always I shall be back in August to do it all again. ​


----------



## Joel (May 22, 2006)

Congrats on the win, CGS :clap And thanks for running this again. The mistake ribs are always no more than jokes, as I'm sure everyone knows you do a great job and running this must take away some of your own time. Appreciate it, dude.

Well done, Destiny. You're damn good at this shit (Y)

Kudos to all who competed. Been a fun year.


----------



## Renegade™ (Dec 23, 2004)

CGS winning his own run prediction comp? :hmm:

in all seriousness though, congrats and thanks again for running it. can't wait to knock you off your perch next season 8*D


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Congrats CGS. You da champ. 

Amazing effort Joel!


----------

